# Official Raw Discussion Thread 03/19/2012



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Last week was the Rap and Concert crap stuff... and yeah... that was something. This week, The Rock claimed via twitter that he has a surprise for Raw tonight! Perhaps he's going to make this feud interesting!

Also, Mark Henry Vs John Cena is scheduled to happen, and no doubt we'll see more from Team Johnny and Team Teddy as they announce more members and have some sort of interation, maybe even during this match.

How will Undertaker respond to HBK and HHH last week? Only one way to find out! Record the show and skip through the rest of the crap they've got going atm and just watch this segment! 

Ok, so its not ALL crap... Jericho and Punk got personal last week and no doubt Punk isn't going to be happy with Jericho.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

here we go


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Undertaker/HHH/HBK should be a segment of the year candidate. Easily the thing im looking forward to the most.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

hope something happens for the rock/cena feud
excited for punks answer and hbk/hhh/taker stuff should be as a good as the last week


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Very excited for Raw tonight and next week's Raw should both be very good shows


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Really hope the Rock/Cena segment involes someone else such as Foley/Piper/Edge and try to get both guys to act serious, enough of the lame jokes.

Cena's ladyparts or Rock's boobjob isn't selling the PPV to me.

The show needs to open with a Punk promo imo.


----------



## deatawaits (Sep 25, 2011)

Just bring it!
I will be watching this raw live,been a year or so since I have done so.It has to be good.The arcs going into the show are promising.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

i hope something serious comes out of tonight's RAW especially for the Rock/Cena feud .. so far it's been nothing but silly war of words that should've happened in early 2011 when Rock returned , not 6 weeks before the match


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

is there a 3 Hour Raw next week? since it is the last one before WM.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> is there a 3 Hour Raw next week? since it is the last one before WM.


There *should* be one next week... It's the 19th today, WM is on the 1st of April, we get another Monday between tonight and 1st of April.

But no, Sky Sports has it from 1am to 3:15am so the normal 2 hour show.


----------



## zzap (Aug 21, 2004)

Tonights RAW is looking very promising, cant wait!!!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Love the RTWM weekly shows. Lot's of star power and build-up.


----------



## malcolmx (Aug 18, 2011)

An announcement revealing Yokozuna will be in the WWE Hall of Fame will likely be made on Raw as well. And btw Evan Bourne is now eligible for a WWE return after his suspension expired at the weekend... Looking forward to Rock and Cena...Punk/Jericho, and HHH/HBK/Undertaker...This week should be good and better than last week..


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Two weeks away and I'm still not feeling the supposed "epicness" of this Rock-Cena match. I think they need some physical interaction tonight


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> There *should* be one next week... It's the 19th today, WM is on the 1st of April, we get another Monday between tonight and 1st of April.
> 
> But no, Sky Sports has it from 1am to 3:15am so the normal 2 hour show.


Mmhh. Maybe the will confirm it tonight, otherwise I would be disappointed. 
I somewhere read that the RAW on the 26th in Atlanta will be a 3 Hour One. 

Lets see.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Mmhh. Maybe the will confirm it tonight, otherwise I would be disappointed.
> I somewhere read that the RAW on the 26th in Atlanta will be a 3 Hour One.
> 
> Lets see.


Problem is, Sky only shows one week ahead. If you want, I can PM you about an hour into the show and see what the guide says about RAW next Monday? (Can't guarantee that it'll be updated, though).

But yeah I imagine it'll either be announced tonight or else on SD or on Twitter or some bollcoks like that.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

A'right.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm only looking forward to one thing tonight, and that's Punk's promo.


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

Here's what I want to happen tonight


1) The Rock, because its John cena vs Mark Henry...interrupts, rock bottom, and finally adds some physicality to the feud. THIS IS WHAT I WANT! Most likely will happen, why else is cena in a match??

2)The Rock, comes out, mic in hand during the middle of cena and mark henry, takes a seat next to King, either commentates, or does live commentary on the mic while everybody can hear, you know basically clowning cena while he wrestles, getting chants together n shit. that'd be hilarious..

"ONE,, TWO,,, IT DOESNT MATTER IF THE ROCK COUNTS TO THREE!!!!!"

That shit would be so epic, real talk.


----------



## R'Albin (Oct 4, 2011)

Not really looking forward to tonight.

HBK/HHH/Taker wbetter not take up 20 minutes of the show and if they insist on doing so then make it something new. Getting a bit bored of the repetitive promos between them all, as good as they are (last week excluded).

Cena Henry is a crap main event. Hopefully Rock interferes and makes it remotely interesting.

CMPunk/Jericho I would give the final slot to. They need to look less like a an afterthought, they should be given 20 minutes tonight. There is no doubting that they can deliver.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

They really need to get the Rock/Cena thing going. The whole, wrist notes, sell out, kung pao bitch, fruity pebbles thing is getting tired.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Captain Charisma up in this bitch!


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Looking forward on seeing Rock owning Cena again.


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

since cena had an accident i hope he dont hold back and the crowd sucks cenas sympathy dick


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

Looking forward to tonight a lot  HHH/HBK/Taker should be epic, Punks response should be epic; Wade Barrett has been spotted at the arena so im hoping that he may be on commentary or something or at least see him backstage and get an update on him, and also christian is there so im actually hoping we get a match with him in


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Christian on Raw? I'm down with that.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

well christian being there is expected because of the long/johnny storyline 
someone has to do the mic work to keep this storyline running


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

Peapod said:


> Christian on Raw? I'm down with that.


Heres hoping  i know that being backstage doesnt guarantee us seeing him but lets hope we do in this case


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm really excited for tonight's RAW. I think I'll have to watch it tomorrow though..


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

Anticipating a "I survived a car accident to make it to Raw" speech tonight.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Tronnik said:


> Anticipating a "I survived a car accident to make it to Raw" speech tonight.


You know, I can see it backfiring on Rock.

There was an American president... Andrew Jackson? I think it was him.
He had a speech, got shot *through* the speech and survived the gunshot wound fine and went on to deliver the speech from memory (obviously because of the bullet hole in the speech).

Rock giving history lessons... Cena comes back and reminds him of Jackson/how hardcore he is for surviving a car crash, etc.


----------



## i'm the real COO (Oct 28, 2011)

i'm looking for:

A more serious Cena- Rock promo, a stare down or even better a rock bottom during the Cena-Henry match

Punk to cut a decent promo, ever since Jericho returned i've really gone off Punk he has to up his game again

Long/Jonny to have arrange a match which will end with Long pushing Jonny over and Aksana (looking hot) standing there clapping while Otunga drinking his tea/coffee/whisky whatever is in there


HHH/HBK/Taker to steal the show with a promo, i'm really hoping Taker will remove the hood tonight and reveal the shorter hair


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> You know, I can see it backfiring on Rock.
> 
> There was an American president... Andrew Jackson? I think it was him.
> He had a speech, got shot *through* the speech and survived the gunshot wound fine and went on to deliver the speech from memory (obviously because of the bullet hole in the speech).
> ...


Except he didn't "survive" anything... It was a fender bender lol...

The last thing Cena should do is get all dramatic about some minor collision. He's corny enough as it is.


----------



## uniden (Jan 30, 2012)

Guys, take deep breath and don't expect, don't hope, don't hype, don't anticipate, don't look for, don't nothing.

Just watch Raw and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Cena: " my 4 by 4 cadilac scratched off a nissian BUT IM STILL HERE TONIGHT!"


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Punk/Jericho to end the show tonight I hope.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Bullydully said:


> Punk/Jericho to end the show tonight I hope.


would love for that to happen but they will open the show 
taker/hhh will be in the 10 p.m. slot and rock cena will end the show but i think they should switch the last two


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Raw to end with HBK superkicking Taker and him and Trips crotch chopping him


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Bullydully said:


> Punk/Jericho to end the show tonight I hope.


I agree. They deserve to end a show on the RTWM at least once. I understand that Rock/Cena is the main event but it does not have to close every show. It's not like they are doing much for ratings, either. So why not.

EDIT: Oh shit, is tonight the night where Trips, Michaels and Taker are all in the same segment? That should be great.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

Mght stay up for this Raw.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Hopefully Christian is booked for tonight


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I forget how promo heavy this show gets when it nears WrestleMania. I can't say I'm excited for this show.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Tronnik said:


> Except he didn't "survive" anything... It was a fender bender lol...
> 
> The last thing Cena should do is get all dramatic about some minor collision. He's corny enough as it is.


That's sort of the point... He'll over-dramatize it.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> That's sort of the point... He'll over-dramatize it.


I fail to see how this would make Rock look bad...


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Tronnik said:


> I fail to see how this would make Rock look bad...


Well let's say, for the sake or argument the crash was legit, okay?

Great. So, Cena is fine, maybe a bit sore but still able to perform. 
Rock comes out, does his little promo, Cena comes out, claims it was a big serious crash (obviously he can say that) and he's tsill here.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Pretty pumped for tonight.


----------



## HelmsFan42 (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm hoping for an escalation in the Rock/Cena feud, and for Cena to stop smirking at the Rock and take him seriously. Rock still has yet to pull out an awesome promo on Cena, and by this I mean not using teenage 13 year old jokes. 

A pull apart, rock bottom/FU, punch..something to escalate the feud is desperately needed tonight.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Please give us some more good Punk/Jericho build up. 

Also why has RAW started an hour early the past couple weeks?


----------



## CollegeKidd (Jul 26, 2011)

^ Daylight Savings Time, I assume.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Bubz said:


> Please give us some more good Punk/Jericho build up.
> 
> Also why has RAW started an hour early the past couple weeks?


DST, as stated.
It'll be back to normal next monday (we put our clocks back Sunday morning).


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

Bubz said:


> Please give us some more good Punk/Jericho build up.


This. I am very much looking forward to seeing how CM Punk responds to Jericho's words from last week. Should be intense.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Jericho and Punk should have a golden segment tonight. I'm definitely not expecting anything out of that Cena/Henry match either. There'll be interference of some sort, from either Team Johnny, Rock, someone. I hope Taker takes off the hood too. Pretty pumped for the show all in all.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Tonight should be great, really looking forward to Taker/Trips/HBK and Punk/Jericho. Rock/Cena is just there to me, if it ends up being good tonight -- great!


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

New updates for Raw:



> Zack Ryder is a fave to be added to Team Long at WM,but WWE wants him to be involved in the divas match with Eve and Maria Menounos.


I can see that announcement happening tonight



> WWE wants the Taker/HBK/HHH segment on Raw to focus on the attitude era.With Raw in Philly,many fans will know what's being talked about.


Attitude era references in Philly lol



> After the car accident,the Cena-Henry match was heavily changed.The match isn't expected to go more than 5mins,and will contain no big bumps


I doubt that would have lasted 5+ mins anyways.



> While Christians in ring return is supposed to be at Wrestlemania, the idea of Christian vs Truth has been brought up due to their TNA past


Christian vs Truth, to build up the Long-Laurinaitis match?



> WWE WILL officially announce next weeks Raw as a 3 hour special as it's the last Raw before Wrestlemania 28.


3 hour Raw before WM! Can't wait for that!



> Rumors are that there's a former WWE superstar backstage at Raw. No word yet on if they're visiting or if they'll be involved in the show.


Cena gets in a car accident, former star backstage...It's Rikishi lol.


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

the former superstar is kamala


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Tonight should be good. Cena/Rock is always talk for some reason, I hope they fight or brawl before WM. I know Punk is going to rip into Jericho after what he pulled.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Just got to Philly... No traffic for once!! Good omen, hopefully it's a good show. Either way, It should be great. Brought my sister along for her first show....LETSSS GOO


----------



## CollegeKidd (Jul 26, 2011)

Philly has the best crowds, right?


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

I did it for the rock.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Was on tumblr, and apparently...










I think Evan Bourne is returning to be on team Teddy. (Y)


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Just relaised that Raw starts 1am here in the UK.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

scenario : Cena beat henry (via roll up or via Dq) , henry snaps , continues to beat the shit out of Cena and brings in a chair , slides it around Cena's leg and just as he is ready to jump on it , Rock rushes to the ring and lays henry out 

do you see WWE doing something like this tonight ?


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm just hoping that WWE wouldn't make a storyline out of Cena's accident with The Rock involved. That's all I'm asking for tonight. Also, would like to see what The Great One has in store for us tonight.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I can't believe next week's RAW is the last one before Mania. What an incredibly underwhelming Road to Wrestlemania. Albeit better than last year's. They've got five hours in this next week to really start getting their shit together.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Rocky Mark said:


> scenario : Cena beat henry (via roll up or via Dq) , henry snaps , continues to beat the shit out of Cena and brings in a chair , slides it around Cena's leg and just as he is ready to jump on it , Rock rushes to the ring and lays henry out
> 
> do you see WWE doing something like this tonight ?


worst they could do. 

I still see Rock in this Match, but just to give him a Rock Bottom and to throw some words at him.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Lol i'm cooking spaghetti and ground beff with ragu sauce for this raw


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

nba2k10 said:


> Lol i'm cooking spaghetti and ground beff with ragu sauce for this raw


Put some stank on it because Stone Cold is finally going to show up, bro (for your sake, I hope so).


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Will John Cena wrestle Mark Henry tonight?*

Now there are 5 threads not in the Rock/Cena discussion thread that should be but will Cena wrestle tonight? Or will he just have a speaking role?


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Will John Cena wrestle Mark Henry tonight?*

he will wrassle but will be a short wrassle brah


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Put some stank on it because Stone Cold is finally going to show up, bro (for your sake, I hope so).


:lmao


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Will John Cena wrestle Mark Henry tonight?*

Agreed. I like your steroids thread in the General WWE section. I'm not sure who I would pick yet though. Cena is one though....Cena is one. I hope Henry squashes him lol....


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

who has a stream link for raw? help a niqqa out


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Will John Cena wrestle Mark Henry tonight?*

According to wwe.com he's cleared to compete but I'm guessing it will be a short match


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Will John Cena wrestle Mark Henry tonight?*

lol that roid is a troll thread. I love it.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Will John Cena wrestle Mark Henry tonight?*

Yeah, Henry will end up carrying Cena


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Rocky Mark said:


> scenario : Cena beat henry (via roll up or via Dq) , henry snaps , continues to beat the shit out of Cena and brings in a chair , slides it around Cena's leg and just as he is ready to jump on it , Rock rushes to the ring and lays henry out
> 
> do you see WWE doing something like this tonight ?


Maybe, if Rock then Rock bottoms Cena after. But if Rock goes over Cena tonight, and Cena goes over on the last week. OOOOOOOHHHHHH!!!.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Will John Cena wrestle Mark Henry tonight?*

What is a troll thread? muwahahaha I mean......http://www.google.com/imgres?um=1&h...7&tbnw=184&start=0&ndsp=21&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

the fox said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

The Rock better come to the ring with his shades.


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

gotta shave dat goatee too


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

according to people on twitter the crowd seems pro rock tonight in a big way


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

all I know is that the HBK/Triple H/Taker segment better be epic


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

the fox said:


> according to people on twitter the crowd seems pro rock tonight in a big way


not surprised .. ever since Rock's return every crowd was pro-Rock , even the Boston crowd that chanted Tooth fairy also chanted Boots to Asses when Rock entered 


the guy is so over to the point where he farts clouds


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Redrox said:


> Tonight should be great, really looking forward to Taker/Trips/HBK and Punk/Jericho. Rock/Cena is just there to me, if it ends up being good tonight -- great!


WOW...you couldn't pay me to give a damn about a HHH feud. Especially a redux that he's letting Shawn Michaels carry.


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

rocks pop will be too loud..trust philly brah, theyre just as good as chicago


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

they better not "What" the undertaker tonight , i expect the Philly crowd to be above that dumb chant


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

they will be pro jericho too.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I smell more Rawbarge.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

> Dumb Kelly Kelly ‏ @DumbKellyKelly Close
> Why is everyone making a big deal about John Cena getting rear ended today? That happens to me atleast twice a day.


lool :lmao


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Any particular reason this is 9 pages already?


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

Rocky Mark said:


> not surprised .. ever since Rock's return every crowd was pro-Rock , even the Boston crowd that chanted Tooth fairy also chanted Boots to Asses when Rock entered
> 
> 
> the guy is so over to the point where he farts clouds


i actually thought he will get a mixed reaction today maybe even cena getting the better reaction


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Another week, another Raw.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

Rocky Mark said:


> they better not "What" the undertaker tonight , i expect the Philly crowd to be above that dumb chant


I wish every crowd would get over it. I'm sick of it at this point. It's immature and it really ruins some promos. I wish WWE could find a way to discourage it and get rid of it forever. I think the guy who handled it best, though, was Rowdy Roddy Piper at WrestleMania 21. He kind of went along with it and did something entertaining with it.


----------



## uniden (Jan 30, 2012)

leon79 said:


> Another week, another Raw.


That's the attitude! 0 expectations


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

uniden said:


> That's the attitude! 0 expectations


That way I can't be dissapointed


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

SharpshooterSmith said:


> I wish every crowd would get over it. I'm sick of it at this point. It's immature and it really ruins some promos. I wish WWE could find a way to discourage it and get rid of it forever. I think the guy who handled it best, though, was Rowdy Roddy Piper at WrestleMania 21. He kind of went along with it and did something entertaining with it.


i remember undertaker shut them down completely in 2002 with one sentence , the thing is the heels shouldn't have pauses in their promos , don't give these imbeciles the chance ..


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

HBK, HHH, and Taker! My month of nostalgia continues.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

hurry up NCIS and go off my screen


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)

DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH said:


> Here's what I want to happen tonight
> 
> 
> 1) The Rock, because its John cena vs Mark Henry...interrupts, rock bottom, and finally adds some physicality to the feud. THIS IS WHAT I WANT! Most likely will happen, why else is cena in a match??
> ...


DAT SHIT CRAY YO! It should happen lmao


----------



## Miccoli#10 (Jan 7, 2012)

Nostalgia will never die my friend :flair3


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

killacamt said:


> hurry up NCIS and go off my screen


Xiva > Cena


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Rocky Mark said:


> Xiva > Cena


that is a true story my friend...


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Miccoli#10 said:


> Nostalgia will never die my friend :flair3


WOOOO


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

5 minutes left of bull crap, die NCIS die.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

3 mins to go


----------



## Zee Jay (Sep 20, 2010)

It seems like once again Taker/HHH is going to get more build up than Jericho/Punk, the feud that actually needs it.

Meh, it's the WWE. The fact that we all still watch despite all of our complaints is testament to how good they actually are at what they do.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

alright here we go!!!!!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

God damn you people sure do like to bury the show before it even begins

Here's hoping big sexy shows up and Jacknifes someone


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

HEEEREEE WEEE GOOOOO


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

And here we go!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

HERE WE GO


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Alright, Chumps, LET'S DO THIS!!!!

HERE WWE GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!

Punk/Jericho all night please. Haha.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Just before the show started I got really tired, which is not a good sign. Also, my stomach started to hurt and I thought I had to fart...it wasn't a fart.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

you see that fat guys stomach hanging out of his shirt?


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

BEST IN THE WORLD!!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice, we get to start with Punk/Jericho.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

there go the ratings


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

HHH just looks like a fat grizzly bear in that picture. :lmao

Starting off with the best feud!!!! That's what I'm talking about!!!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

surprised Punk is kicking off tonight..


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Weak pop for Punk


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Ohh serious Punk to start..should be great


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

Massive boos for cena!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Took Cole 3 minutes to mention Twitter...


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Please bring up Jericho's mom.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

VRsick said:


> you see that fat guys stomach hanging out of his shirt?


Reason #132 of why not to attend a WWE Live event


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

this is gonna be really good or really bad


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

This has potential to be incredible or terrible....we shall see.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Either my sound is low or that was a weak ass pop.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Punk is about to rip Jericho a new one.


----------



## messi (Jan 22, 2012)

so tired of punk opening raw every time he is in his home town.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

There goes 880k viewers already.....


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

crowd looooooooooooooooooool cm drunk chant


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

no Jericho? BOOOOOO


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

common punk, you can squeeze out a tear.


----------



## Carnius (Oct 12, 2010)

Hows everybody doing? You ready for a fun show? Lets hope it delivers.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

missed first 5 mins  

whats happened?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

CM Punk playing the he's not here card


----------



## Jigsaw (Apr 27, 2008)

Punk's a terrible actor


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

CMojicaAce said:


> Massive boos for cena!


And the world is a better place


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

this crowd is lively braaahh


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

messi said:


> so tired of punk opening raw every time he is in his home town.


lolwut?


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Those close of me to know, he told the whole world... I dunno if it was a big secret.

Punk, hurry up and either get your ass kicked or stop talking


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

One thing I hate more then a shit promo is some arrogant American telling us drinking is bad....fuck off


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

JiGSaW said:


> Punk's a terrible actor


Most wrestlers are.


----------



## Zee Jay (Sep 20, 2010)

Punk's on fire tonight. Loving it


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

bet 75% of these people got fucking shit faced 2 days ago.


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

Punk has really aged....straightedge doesnt do well for your looks bro...


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

CC91 said:


> missed first 5 mins
> 
> whats happened?


Thierry Henry scored a goal.


----------



## Jye Pee (Feb 7, 2012)

I like the content for Punk's pormos and he can deliver them fine enough. He's turning me into quite a fan. But.. I just can't appreciate this as much as I'd like to. Doing this in the ring, etc., just sort of ruins it. Much better as an interview segment backstage.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH said:


> this crowd is lively braaahh


And it's not even a record setting one like the one in Cleveland that was terrible.


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

half of the dudes there are shitfaced


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

CC91 said:


> missed first 5 mins
> 
> whats happened?


Taker/HBK/HHH reminded that all three will be in the ring to talk. Cena/Mark match plugged for a few seconds.

Recap of Jericho telling Punk about the alcoholic father.
Punk is bitching now.
Oh and Jericho isn't here tonight.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

I dont really like this...


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

this storyline is god awful


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

well drinking is bad, not sure what the pro's are peeps


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Awesome Punk came out tonight! Woot!


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

look at the amount of signs there today lmfao. there's hundreds

isit me or does it look like theres alot more than usual?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Not a bad promo in response.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Best promo Punk's done in a few months.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Am I the only one who thinks this Punk promo isn't that good?


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Live Via Satellite... Jericho's become the Rock


----------



## Carnius (Oct 12, 2010)

My volume must be really low or something, the crowd is cheering I can see it but I cant hear it.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

VIA SATELLITE! YES!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

nice promo by punk. he's looking to fuck shit up


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Ooh return of the facial hair for Y2J


----------



## TheGreatOne1991 (Feb 22, 2011)

Not really feeling this storyline.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

DAT BEARD


----------



## Zee Jay (Sep 20, 2010)

He's not saying getting drunk and having a good time is bad, although he's Straight Edge.

He's saying being an alcoholic is bad, which it is. It's never good to turn to alcohol for problems and become addicted to a point where you can't function. 

Get it straight.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

No fancy jacket, not interested.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Straight Edge talk should lead to the return of this:


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Boo apologies!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

doctorj89 said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this Punk promo isn't that good?


No, unfortunately. 

Jericho :lmao


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

SimplyIncredible said:


> Punk has really aged....straightedge doesnt do well for your looks bro...


More like insomnia doesn't do well for your looks. Punk apparently never sleeps.


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

JERITROLL, LOL what the hell

YOUR SISTER
LMFAOOO

deadddddddd


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

BBBUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

"however... your sister..." awww shit just got real!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Trollolololol


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol jericho strikes again


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

jericho should have said he fucked her


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

this storyline ist just....wtf


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Jeri-trolled!


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

:lmao :lmao Jericho is hilarious, dude made me spit my water out


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

LOL what a dick


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Uhh......holy shit chris is crossing every line in the book right now


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Great promo by Punk, and great promo so far by Jericho.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

God, I love this man.,


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punk did say that his sisters are huge fucking lushes. :lmao


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

So Punk: It's not a big secret he's an alcoholic! But I cried when you told the whole world!

Okay now guys, everyone has been affected by alcohol negatively...

And now Jericho is alcohol? Really? 

And Jericho, finally something useful.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Great fucking promo from Punk. And damn Jericho going in.


----------



## TheGreatOne1991 (Feb 22, 2011)

Ok, it just got better LOL


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH said:


> half of the dudes there are shitfaced


Its to make Cena watchable


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Really? I mean cmon REALLY?

This just went from bad to worse.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

For those who didn't see the earlier reports:


> > Zack Ryder is a fave to be added to Team Long at WM,but WWE wants him to be involved in the divas match with Eve and Maria Menounos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

jeritroll


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

JERITROLL>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Jericho lololol


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Legit woke up my Fiancee then.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

This promo was sponsored by D.A.R.E


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm not liking this stupid angle. These two should be showcasing their talents, not playing up a storyline that has nothing to do with skill


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Jeri-Troll FTW!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punk's face :lmao


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

which sister? the bake and destroy chick?


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Heel Jericho, how we've missed thee.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

WHOA


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

VRsick said:


> jericho should have said he fucked her


He's saving that for next week. She's a junkie whore.


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh Shit! Punk's selling the shit out of this.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

This whole "destined to succumb to the demons" bit is corny. really no need IMO


----------



## Jigsaw (Apr 27, 2008)

CM Punk swearing


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Goddamn censorship.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Did he just say "fuck you"??


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

What he say????


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

wait what?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

They cut the audio out a good bit there.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Punk did say that his sisters are huge fucking lushes. :lmao


What are "lushes"? (I'm not American so I dunno if it's slang or what)


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Oh man I nearly died when Jericho said "and your sister" :lmao


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

jericho saved that segment...but im kind of losing interest in this feud as the weeks pass...this whole "best in the world " fight has devolved into "YOURE DESTINED TO DRINK, PUNK" and is kind of confusing the fuck out of me.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

So this Bossman vs Bigshow version 2.0?


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

theyre censor like a boss for a live show lmao


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

Damn.

If it wasn't personal last week, it most certainly just did.


----------



## Zee Jay (Sep 20, 2010)

CM fucking Punk man. I'm impressed all over again


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh, shit just got serious.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

MOTY COMIN' UP


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

what did punk say?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Kane vs Show? Thats random.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> What he say????


"You're full of shit."


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

not sure wut the first bit was but i think he said hes a piece of shit as well


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

QuietStormBlood said:


> This promo was sponsored by D.A.R.E


It was then un-sponsered by The Coalition of Wellness Suspension Faction


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Haven't Big Show & Kane wrestled each other or tagged with each other like a million times since 99?


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Punk was pretty good. Jericho's bit of trolling was funny but once he started with the "you're going to drink! it's your destiny!" stuff it was kinda weak


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Kane/Big Show


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

o god, kane vs big show? what a mess. Lets hope big show doesnt injure kane.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

ahhh now that is where language and the pg rating actually adds to the storyline.

It makes punk look even more pissed than he is supposed to be. That gives the words even more impact than they already do. Excellent


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This whole thing was not necessary for their feud, especially this late.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Epic.


----------



## Jigsaw (Apr 27, 2008)

WWF commercial, hehe


----------



## Eskimo17 (Jan 25, 2011)

Pretty sure he called him a bastard and then said Bullshit


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

what did he say ????


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Kane vs. Big Show? I swear the last time we saw these two on the same screen, Kane was holding Big Show's hand after he was run over by a car, right? :lmao


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This feud is fucking weird.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

He said jericho is full of shit and he is gonna beat that bullshit out of him.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

daryl74 said:


> which sister? the bake and destroy chick?


She isn't his biological sister and she's Straight Edge.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

What did punk say first? "fuck you"? It was censored here, fucking sky sports.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Really? a three stooges move? :kobe


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Not gonna lie, I'm really interested in that Rock/Cena thing. If there's one thing WWE does well it's videos (whether video packages or docs) ... outside of the actual product


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Seriously this WWF advert can get the fuck off my screen whilst I'm watching WWE.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Wait, are we getting an hour long promo next week?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

That sucked
and FUCK UK STREAMERS


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*That was one of the worst opening segments I've seen in a very long time until Jericho showed up via satellite...and then it only got marginally better. 

I felt like I should have worn my church clothes for that thing.*


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Lol at this feud, But hopefully kane tombstone's big show


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Big Show is in action YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :russo:russo:russo


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

Sin_Bias said:


> I'm not liking this stupid angle. These two should be showcasing their talents, not playing up a storyline that has nothing to do with skill


shit talking is their main skill


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Total Package said:


> "You're full of shit."


Thought he dropped not one, but two F-bombs there. Jericho looked like he was legit surprised at that.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Someone mentioned a car accident a few pages back. Cena or Henry?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Both of them cut really good promos. I skeptical of the WWE bringing Punk's family into this, but I think he's making this feud more important than it was before.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Finally, substance to this feud. No punk intended. Awesome!


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Amber B said:


> This whole thing was not necessary for their feud, especially this late.


are you serious amber ? that was a golden segment , great promo from both 

i love how the crowd went "AAAAAAAW" when jericho said "But you sister"


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Why did they mute all of what Punk said, just when I thought they were going non PG they do that.


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> So Punk: It's not a big secret he's an alcoholic! But I cried when you told the whole world!
> 
> Okay now guys, everyone has been affected by alcohol negatively...
> 
> ...


He didn't cry. Or are all the people here bitching about Punk not shedding a tear wrong? Seems that in any case you can't please this forum.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Who the hell can say that was not a good promo? From both ends.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

I was hoping Austin's music would hit when Punk was doing the promo


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

That was a good segment. Punk is selling Jericho's words like crazy


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

abrown0718 said:


> Really? a three stooges move? :kobe


Yep. Hollywood is going out of its way to destroy everything good


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

I wonder who will be Brodus's jobber today?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Slam_It said:


> Someone mentioned a car accident a few pages back. Cena or Henry?


That's what the match is going to be...


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

jobber kane


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

"SKY SPORTS 3!!! You're full of shit!"


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Predator Kane in the hizz.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

kane gets the jobber entrance...


----------



## Carnius (Oct 12, 2010)

TripleG said:


> Haven't Big Show & Kane wrestled each other or tagged with each other like a million times since 99?


At least big show isnt in the maint event or fighting an up and coming superstar he can injure again. 


Whyd they barely show kanes entrance? Is that the jobber entrance people talk about on here?

Fuck yeah Cody Rhodes!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Kane just got the jobber entrance.


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

Really? They didn't show Kane's full entrance? smh. That's not a good sign.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

abrown0718 said:


> Really? a three stooges move? :kobe


Yes, a fucking modern Stooges movie. Shit is going to suck so fucking hard. And I love the Stooges:no:


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Slam_It said:


> Someone mentioned a car accident a few pages back. Cena or Henry?


Cena.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Here's hoping Kane destroys Big Show ...


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

MarkOut4Barrett said:


> Why did they mute all of what Punk said, just when I thought they were going non PG they do that.


They've never been allowed to say "bullshit". That's always been censored.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

I wonder how much Punks sister charges for a bj.


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

kanes wig fucked up brahh


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm soooooooooooooo tired of the Big Show


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Pojko said:


> He didn't cry. Or are all the people here bitching about Punk not shedding a tear wrong? Seems that in any case you can't please this forum.


It's an expression we use here; he basically got emotionally upset and decided he can't get his story straight.

"not a big thing" "only my close friends now". Stupid.


----------



## Zee Jay (Sep 20, 2010)

Give credit where credit is due, Punk made it watchable. He sold his reactions pretty well, but the story is just incredibly stupid and childish.

As for Show/Kane, get well soon Kane :lmao


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I am so sick of Big Show, hopefully Kane steamrolls him.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I love the idea of a Cena/Rock documentary to hype the match.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*broken record.*


----------



## Jigsaw (Apr 27, 2008)

Dashing


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

virus21 said:


> Yep. Hollywood is going out of its way to destroy everything good


Oh don't worry. They did that a long time ago. They're just piling more shit on top of more shit.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

YES! CR embarrassing WM moments :lmao


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

this could turn into a tag match... who is the GM tonight?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

They can't have either guy looking weak in the run in to Mania, I expect Rhodes interference then Orton to try and clean up.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

lol love that chokeslam gag


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

he said "fuck you bitch" then something about shit or bullshit


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Show's face on that Kane choke grab needs a gif.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah I hate the live crowd can get a non pg segment but the tv viewers who are giving the wwe ratings and money. Can't get the words


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I like the Cody Rhodes BotchAmania approach to Big Show.


----------



## Jigsaw (Apr 27, 2008)

This audio is mint


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

lmaoo big shows bloopers


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

I love these Big Show Promos.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Pretty funny video package.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

virus21 said:


> Yep. Hollywood is going out of its way to destroy everything good


Yes, they can fuck off for messing with the Stooges.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

embrace the hate show


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I like what they're trying to do with the Punk/Jericho feud. The best in the world thing could only take them so far, and they're adding a personal layer.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Embrace the hate show.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Hooray for Cody Rhodes!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

cody's finally joined twitter eh?
i wonder if he will be a kayfabe tweeter or not


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

WRESTLEMANIA, BABY!!! WOOOO!!!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

VRsick said:


> this could turn into a tag match... who is the GM tonight?


not Teddy Long playa!!!


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

So um... being knocked out with brass knuckles = embarrassing?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The buildup for the last two Mania's have been dreadful. Mania season used to feel like Christmas for me. Now it feels like a gynecological visit.


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

Well, that was quick.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

looks like theyre booking show to win the title at WM


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

RKO incoming


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Well damn that was fast.


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

lmao that was terrible


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

:kobe


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Lol at people crying about jobber entrance.


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

looooool big show squash


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Christ I hate Show's spear. I'm not a Big Show hater, but it looks like total and utter shit. Also lulz at Show losing without taking a finisher.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Im sorry to say, kody just does not have "it".


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

WTF


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

what's with the audience!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Cody has been hilarious in this feud, but it's been booked in a way that leads me to believe that Big Show is going over...which does nothing for anyone.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Omega_VIK said:


> Yes, they can fuck off for messing with the Stooges.


How long before they fuck up Laurel and Hardy or Abbot and Constello?


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

And that move happened to finish off Big show? It's time for him to retire


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

That awkward moment when your finisher barely puts a guy to his knees.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

WTF?

Jobber enterance is the full length one?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I love this.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Amber B said:


> The buildup for the last two Mania's have been dreadful. Mania season used to feel like Christmas for me. Now it feels like a gynecological visit.


And a prostate exam for the fellas.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Goddamnit Cole, it's called the Beautiful Disaster, not the Disaster Kick.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

this is solid heel stuffs


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

i get this really bad feeling show's winning the IC title


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

alot of censoring tonight...

ATTITUDE ERA!!!!1!1


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

I love what there doing with punk and Jericho. Just great tv. And I really hope Cody goes over at mania but it doesn't seem likely


----------



## Zee Jay (Sep 20, 2010)

Why the hell would Kane vs. Big Show be trending on Twitter? Crap match. Do people really care that much?

I liked the ending though. Cody "Shadowshot" Rhodes. Kick some ass oh Dashing One.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

So Big Show can break the chains in the Elimination Chamber, but not that flimsy little chain on those cuffs?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Cody punching like a bitch.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Okay kids here's what we'll learn!
Goldberg can break cuffs but not the largest athlete!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Wouldn't it hurt him more without the gloves Cody?*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cody/Show is being built up better than either of the title matches.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

lol lawlers commentary is so shit


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Who the hell can say that was not a good promo? From both ends.


Me. It was shit.

A great promo is not some douche coming out telling people how they should or shouldn't live their lives. Maybe things are different where you live but here that is seriously looked down upon. As Ladycroft said it felt like we should be wearing church clothes or something!

Punk's promo was no different to what Cena says when he hulks up and talks about overcoming the odds. The difference is people let it go with Punk while they slaughter Cena for it.

Jericho's whole sister thing saved that segement from being terrible.


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

virus21 said:


> How long before they fuck up Laurel and Hardy or Abbot and Constello?


It won't be long I'm sure. But I swear I will be so pissed if they mess with the Marx Bros. Hollywood would destroy what was so awesome about them.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

WOw that was lame too


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Cody/Show is being built up better than either of the title matches.


true


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol cody


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

That was the white version of David Haye vs Audley Harrison.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

virus21 said:


> How long before they fuck up Laurel and Hardy or Abbot and Constello?


Oh man, they better those alone.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Rhodes is awesome!


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

the crowd could not give a FUCK about big show feud lmao..theyre all waiting for the rock


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok this has to be Show and Kane's final year...and I do not appreciate the lack of acknowledgment of Kane and Show's romance last year.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Cody rhodes got dem hands son


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

so in a regular match, they punch eachother in the face bare knuckle with no ill effects, but put some boxing gloves on and its all over.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Show sold that well


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Hopefully the diva's segment/match is soon. I really wanna go pop some popcorn.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Shawn Michaels/HHH/Taker to open the 10:00 hour


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

no one else see the masked man with the franchise shirt on?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

John to squash Mark like its nothing and make him look like shit. Also Jerry and Cole will gasp in amazement when Cena lifts him up for the AA like he hasn't done it a billion times.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Guy, im watching a USA stream and it was censored there too.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Hearing that dubstep reminded me of WWE Network. Is that just not happening or what?


----------



## shotsx (Feb 17, 2011)

Big shows almost a grand slam champion


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

wow rape commercials on UK


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

VRsick said:


> so in a regular match, they punch eachother in the face bare knuckle with no ill effects, but put some boxing gloves on and its all over.


*lol exactly. It's the most fake thing about wrestling. It doesn't ruin it for me though.*


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

The All New WWE.com huh... let me guess...

# @ @## @ ### TWITTER @ ### TUMBLR #@ #### MICHEAL COLE ##@ #@##

That's the front page.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

that was a dark rape commercial


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Human Nature said:


> Hearing that dubstep reminded me of WWE Network. Is that just not happening or what?


No one knows anymore


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

Nut Tree said:


> Cody rhodes got dem hands son


HE nICE WITH DEM HAnDS, B


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Beatles123 said:


> Guy, im watching a USA stream and it was censored there too.


Of course it's censored. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Watershed_(television)#United_States


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

VRsick said:


> so in a regular match, they punch eachother in the face bare knuckle with no ill effects, but put some boxing gloves on and its all over.


to be fair you can punch someone a lot harder with boxing gloves, they arent designed to protect the other person but to protect you from breaking your own hand....i mean wrap your hand in tape and put on a pair and punch a wall, you could prolly go right through it and feel nothing


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Those rape commercials have been going for years.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

UK TV :lmao


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Wow rape ads


----------



## Castor Troy (Jul 17, 2011)

Nut Tree said:


> that was a dark rape commercial


These keep coming up on the wwe site website aswell !! do they think UK WWE fans are the target demographic for anti rape adverts ?


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

We all are waiting for The Rock, but I think he will be commentator during the Sheena match


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Giant bernard has been very quiet on twitter this week......


----------



## jote (Oct 6, 2008)

is everyone here from tha UK?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

wtf a rape commercial


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I surprise that the American Pie trailer got away with that one chick pleasuring herself in the tub on tv.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

I hope Tatsu, Reks, and Hawkins appear tonight. They need to start building up their feuds for Wrestlemania.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

"I'm waiting for that feeeeling!"


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

jote said:


> is everyone here from tha UK?


Ireland but I'm in the same timezone and get the same broadcast of WWE events.


----------



## Izual_Rebirth (Feb 20, 2010)

F*** me how long are these adverts going to be on for...


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> Hearing that dubstep reminded me of WWE Network. Is that just not happening or what?


On a side note, this fan made video for that song is fucking boss. And I mean properly boss, seriously impressed by the creativity in this full stop motion video.


----------



## Carnius (Oct 12, 2010)

Omega_VIK said:


> Lol, Cody punching like a bitch.


Whats he supposed to do really hit him? Lol.

In a real fight Cody would Ali Shuffle Big Show haha. Just messin around. I could see it though.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> I hope Tatsu, Reks, and Hawkins appear tonight. They need to start building up their feuds for Wrestlemania.


They're going to need to buy some tickets to the show first...


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Izual_Rebirth said:


> F*** me how long are these adverts going to be on for...


Man that was easily 5 minutes of commercials


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Has Raw started a hour earlier ?


----------



## DreadnokX (Jan 5, 2012)

A TNA fan friend of mine just texted me and said "They ripped off the end to Victory Road with taht Cody/Show segment" LOL! Oh how silly! 

Show has been flawless so far. Jericho/Punk = AMAZING! Cody/Show segment = AMAZING! Excellent show. Can't wait for the rest!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Otunga yes yes yes


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Arthurgos said:


> Has Raw started a hour earlier ?


Yup, it'll be back to normal next week. Daylight Saving's Time


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

hahaha I think people are watching raw online...I hope they arent on my website


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

lawler is so bad lmao I hate it. justlisten to his analysis of everything

OTUnGA!!


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

LMAO!!!!!! Big Show just got squashed and humiliated by Cody.:lol:


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

why does Otunga still have a job???


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

:lmao Otunga jacket and pose..


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Is that the guy from Judge Judy?


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

YES! Otunga in the house!


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

david otunga has the best poses in wwe history


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

LOL what the hell is Otunga doing


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Stealing Barrett's (sometimes) entrance with the coat *tisk tisk*


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Otunga taking Barret's coat idea


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't think they should have slow motioned those punches. :lmao

There is something so homosexual about Otunga. "New York" pussified him big time.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Ohhhhhh yeah. Time for Mr. Otunga.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Otunga's offense/defense for every case should just be him taking his shirt off. Instawin.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

finally. Who would have thought david otunga would have emerged as the best former nexus member.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

What a fucking entrance. That's like main event heel stuff there.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

wade barrett's coat gimmick stolen, glad tung botched it.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> Ireland but I'm in the same timezone and get the same broadcast of WWE events.


Same here


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Otunga adding a bit to his now Masterpiece-esque in ring gimmick. I dig it.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

That Walk
Makes me smile every single time


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Best entrance in WWE*


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Santino's entrance cracks me up :lmao


----------



## Carnius (Oct 12, 2010)

Santino with a bigger pop than Punk haha I love it.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Carnius said:


> Whats he supposed to do really hit him? Lol.
> 
> In a real fight Cody would Ali Shuffle Big Show haha. Just messin around. I could see it though.


Lol, no, he just can't punch for shit with gloves on.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Total Package said:


> Otunga's offense/defense for every case should just be him taking his shirt off. Instawin.


What if it's for a public indecency case?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Oh GOD!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

75 dollar chair?


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

Yeah i'm watching online.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

OTUNGA IS GROWING ON A BROTHA


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

WHAT AN ENTRANCE!!! OTUNGA


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Check out otunga lawshirt before the pose.. poor berret.


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

Santino Otunga pose off!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Just as Otunga finally gets some appropriate fitting tights he now sports massive Man-Boobs.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Guess Otunga discovered baby oil.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

King Kenny said:


> wtf a rape commercial


It's amazing what they'll promote these days.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

am i the only one that would rather see long vs johnny ace and a mitb match rather than team teddy vs team laurenitas?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Did Santino draw those abs on? Seriously, looks fake.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

somebody shoot me......


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

When Santino is actually funny, he's great. 

This is funny!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Spray tanned abs :lmao


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Santino is OVER...holy.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Dear Santino,
You're retarded.


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

santinos abs!lmaooo he got make up on them


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Damn santino is ripped son


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

I miss obnoxious Michael Cole and the Cole Mine


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

dear gawd he destroyed the phone


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

"He'll have to call you back."


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Santino is winning me over. Those abs :lmao


----------



## Jigsaw (Apr 27, 2008)

What is RAW these days, 1 minute matches and commercials.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

well that was weak looking


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

sorry to say that the 6 man tag will have Santino go over..pushing him up the card..thanks to his new overness


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

:lmao What a lame distraction!!!


----------



## Carnius (Oct 12, 2010)

Omega_VIK said:


> Lol, no, he just can't punch for shit with gloves on.


Yeah his technique could use a little work. Lol at The King and his Mayweather reference.

Awesome sig pic by the way. I have no idea what it is, but its awesome.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Is this supposed to be a finisher?! :lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

ACE :lmao


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

no better way to make the US champion look like shit...well done WWE. I dont like that santino has the belt, but I do feel they should at least make him look strong.


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm sure this has been stated before, but that back tatoo Santino has is badass.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

If you were Santino why wouldn't you take the phone and see who he's been texting..


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

That was the shittiest Spinebuster of all time. Seriously. Dude is ripped as hell, he has the strength to make it look good.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

There he is, Mr. Excitement, himself.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

A Blackberry is a smartphone....


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

god teddy long is such a little bitch


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

big johnny just got bitch slapped


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

teddy running lmaoo hahahahahahah


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

some new gifs right there!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Playa bitch,slapped ace need gif!


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

LOL this feud is phenomenal


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

What fuckery. :lmao


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

*SPOILERS* Just saw a commercial for the May 5 house show in Huntsville, AL. The advertised matchups are CM Punk vs Dolph Ziggler in a 2 out of 3 falls match for the WWE Title, and Cena/Ryder vs Epico/Primo for the tag titles.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

Teddy Long's dancing is the best thing.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Big Jonny better squash Teddy


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Teddy runs like a bitch then dances.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Still time to holla dance, pure win.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Teddy long just ran after he smacked him...wtf


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Pasab said:


> Is this supposed to be a finisher?! :lmao


The sad thing is yes, it is.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

lol at the bitch slap
lol at the running away
lol at dancing on cue


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"He's outta control!"
"Whaddya mean? He's under control!"

Jerry's comebacks are so shit, it's almost inspiring.


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

Teddy :lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Since when did Triple H start growing chest hair?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

lol long


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

ooo yeah.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Omg The Rock next!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zee Jay (Sep 20, 2010)

These "minor feuds" make the title matches look like shit. 

Not sure if good thing or bad thing.


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

the rock already? booooooooooooooo too early.


----------



## DreadnokX (Jan 5, 2012)

Santino is amazing! And he's so over! 

What a great talent. 

Loving the Ace/Long stuff too.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Rock up next and not closing the show? Please don't tell me this is some pre-tape


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Teddy Long needs a fucking tailor. His suits are huge fitting and makes him look like a fucking goofball.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

rocky statue


----------



## THERUCKUS (Feb 10, 2012)

BigWillie54 said:


> no one else see the masked man with the franchise shirt on?


yeah i saw him what was up with that ?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Is The Rock coming out or is this via satellite?


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Since when did Triple H start growing chest hair?


He had it since his match with Punk at NOC


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

THE ROCK


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Obese Turtle said:


> *SPOILERS* Just saw a commercial for the May 5 house show in Huntsville, AL. The advertised catchups are CM Punk vs Dolph Ziggler in a 2 out of 3 falls match for the WWW Title, and Cena/Ryder vs Epico/Primp for the tag titles.


I'm in huntsville son lol


----------



## TheGreatOne1991 (Feb 22, 2011)

"Tonight we make History, 3 icons, face to face to face, at the same time, in the same ring"

They were face to face to face in the same ring at the same time last f*cking year!

Why WWE act like these things haven't happened is beyond me.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

CAN ANDRE JUST RELEASE AN ALBUM ALREADY???? PLEEAAAAAAAAASEEEEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Where the hell is the diva's segment? I'm getting impatient waiting for it. I really wanna go pop some popcorn. Diva's segments have a place on the show WWE, duh.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

dynamite452 said:


> Rock up next and not closing the show? Please don't tell me this is some pre-tape


He can do both  Figured they'd have his first appearance of the night at the top of the hour though.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Anarchy™ said:


> Is The Rock coming out or is this via satellite?


Apparently he's there.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Street Fighter? AND Tekken? Might have to buy that game.


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

dynamite452 said:


> Rock up next and not closing the show? Please don't tell me this is some pre-tape


Rock is in Philly though so there is no reason he wouldn't be there live


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Anarchy™ said:


> Is The Rock coming out or is this via satellite?


I mean, he's actually in Philly tonight. SO maybe this message is via satellite and maybe he'll come out later live during cenas match.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

whats with u guys? another history lesson.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Zee Jay said:


> These "minor feuds" make the title matches look like shit.
> 
> Not sure if good thing or bad thing.


how could that be a good thing?


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

creepy ass dog


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

the rock is in philly 
but maybe this is a pre tape promo ? then later he will come live?
too early for a live appearance in the show


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol at Teddy slappin' like a bitch and then runnin' like a bitch. :lmao*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

doctorj89 said:


> Street Fighter? AND Tekken? Might have to buy that game.


I herd there are some screwy things with that game. Be careful


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> Where the hell is the diva's segment? I'm getting impatient waiting for it. I really wanna go pop some popcorn. Diva's segments have a place on the show WWE, duh.


Why not make the popcorns in the 5-minute commercials, which are longer than Diva matches, and stop posting the same joke that no one's finding amusing?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Teddy Long is home. He reminds me of the old creepy black men that are always in the liquor store in their church clothes on Sundays.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

doctorj89 said:


> Street Fighter? AND Tekken? Might have to buy that game.


then you can shell out 40 bucks on dlc thats already on the disc


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh Lenny Henry, what happened to you man


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

You know its a shitty Raw when you start considering going to bed at 21:38 EST.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

doctorj89 said:


> Street Fighter? AND Tekken? Might have to buy that game.


There's two of them (one made by Capcom, one made by Namco). Get the Namco one, it plays like Tekken and won't have 200 euro worth of extra costumes.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Haku!


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

SP103 said:


> You know its a shitty Raw when you start considering going to bed at 21:38 EST.


I do it every week thanks to work... This week I stay up a little later because I'm saying "Let's GO RANGERS!"


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is Hakushi coming back?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Teddy Long is home. He reminds me of the old creepy black men that are always in the liquor store in their church clothes on Sundays.


Lmao! So random :lmao


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

NoyK said:


> Why not make the popcorns in the 5-minute commercials, which are longer than Diva matches, and stop posting the same joke that no one's finding amusing?


I don't know it's what's on my mind so I type it. You just made a joke too. This whole entire division is a joke these days and it's a damn shame.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Why does the UK say that Mad Men is a brand new series? WTF???


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lord Tensai?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

A TRAIN


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

da fucks that guy?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

OH SHIT DIRT SHEETS WAS RIGHT


----------



## Zee Jay (Sep 20, 2010)

Tensai?


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

lordtensai?wtf


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Was that Albert?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

GIANT BERNARD!!!!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

who is this guy that's coming???


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

LORD TENSAI!!!!! DAAAAAA FUUUUCKKKKK???!???11??


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Guess Bernard is going to WWE after all


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Teddy Long is home. He reminds me of the old creepy black men that are always in the liquor store in their church clothes on Sundays.


:lmao in back of the bodega


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Tensai? Is Yoshi Tatsu getting a brother?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Is Lord Tensat A-Train??


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Who the bejeezus is Lord Tensai!?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Rock infront of a Rocky statue. A bit on the nose isn't it?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Lord Tensai?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh my god Hakushi is back? 
Fuck balls.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Edit: Hakushi!


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

ALBERT FUCK ME AND FUCK ME YES!


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Nut Tree said:


> Why does the UK say that Mad Men is a brand new series? WTF???


Its a new series to the channel, they bought the rights from BBC.


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

or it is pre-taped...


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

At the Rocky statue. Nice touch, Rock.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey look, someone new with a gimmick. The IWC's wet dream yet we'll all shit on him when he debuts.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Rocky!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Glad to see them bringing Hakushi back


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Rock via satellite who called it??


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

history lesson again..sigh..

shit crowd reaction


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Lord Tensai?!?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Crowd kind of quiet for Rocky.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

The what was hell that?


----------



## Jigsaw (Apr 27, 2008)

It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia! oh shit that made me mark


----------



## TheGreatOne1991 (Feb 22, 2011)

Ahhh man, knew it would be a Rocky Balboa tribute. F*ck.

Why doesn't he just come to the show an not do these tapes.

Plus, he should wear that leather jacket and shades when he's there.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Always good to see some fresh talent coming in


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Nut Tree said:


> Why does the UK say that Mad Men is a brand new series? WTF???


It is new to the retards over here that don't have or know how to use an internet connection.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Amber B said:


> A Blackberry is a smartphone....


Thank fuck I wasn't the only one who caught that :lmao 

ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

is WWE fucking serious with this feud? Theyre having the rock via satellite, while he's in the city of the show? what the fuck


----------



## DreadnokX (Jan 5, 2012)

Rock looked like Jesse Eisenberg as a kid.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Never thought I'd say it but I'm getting bored of these Rock promos


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Tensai. Gotta be Albert.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Look
It's A-Train/Albert/Prince Albert/GIant Bernard

Tattoos give it away plus the shaved chest.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

that's him at 12...he needs to be tested


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Dobba said:


> Its a new series to the channel, they bought the rights from BBC.


And the UK usuaully refers to seasons as series as well.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

woo, hulk reference


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Rocky is really obsessed with other dude's balls.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Crowd isn't even popping for Rock.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Rocky Statue!!!!! That's what I'm talking about!
ROCKY BALBOA!!!! YES! YES! YES! 

Can't wait for my Rocky-a-thon in a few weeks!!!!


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Ryan said:


> He can do both  Figured they'd have his first appearance of the night at the top of the hour though.


Yea that's what I meant. I knew it...was one of these pre-taped segments like they did in Boston with the history lessons, and then Rock will come out and close the show.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Was it really Hakushi? I missed it..


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Missed the Jericho promo


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I understood the Ultimate warrior .


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Tensai? Is Yoshi Tatsu getting a brother?


a new asian theme stable


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Don't know why but I'm finding RAW really boring tonight. Nothing is really happening.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Seriously, you guys don't learn do you? Last time he "OMG he's in the city and he's via satelite? OMGOMGOMG noo" he WAS there live right after. Can't IWC learn more about the words 'patience' and 'wait'? My god.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Austin has swagger for days.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Yawn... *


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

lmfao on the bulls/magic game board on espn a bunch of ppl dropped out saynig they want to see the rock speak...damn


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

SP103 said:


> Oh my god Hakushi is back?
> Fuck balls.


Immediately what I thought. But yeah, I think it's A-Train...I'm all for gimmicks.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

EmbassyForever said:


> Was it really Hakushi? I missed it..


No its, Giant Bernard/A-Train/ you could tell form the back of his head.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

will94 said:


> And the UK usuaully refers to seasons as series as well.


They're stoped that as far as I know.
Seasons are refered to as seasons now.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

He compared Cena to Austin and Hogan. No me gusta


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

rock killin it


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Rocky is really obsessed with other dude's balls.


the Rock loves the Fruity Pebbles


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Dat Charisma :ass


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Pointless


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

EmbassyForever said:


> Was it really Hakushi? I missed it..


It's Albert/Giant Bernard/Matt Bloom


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

But that'd be a waste of a good sandwich, Rock.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

THATS A SMALL ASS SHIRT ROCK


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Evilerk said:


> a new asian theme stable


The Panda Express is born!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Someone pickup Rock's jacket. I want it.


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

Epic Rock promo


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

The Rock works a crowd like no other


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

Rick Flair refrence!!!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

See? Wouldn't it be nice to shut the hell up, and WAIT to see where the promo was going, before crying about the "LOL via sattelite" thing? Christ. He's gonna' be there, LIVE.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

awesome


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

looooool running around philly with a cheesesteak up your ass


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Your shirt is begging for release, Rock lol


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

EmbassyForever said:


> Pointless


how dare you ...sir...

but your right


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

lol at that dudes couldnt give a fuck face :lmao


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

he will be there live but no promos just costing cena the match


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Is the Rock gonna shamelessly pander to every single city WWE goes to until Wrestlemania?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

That guy in the crowd look bored as hell!


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

OOHHH YEEAAAHH!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

TNA guys getting mentions tonight


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Pats damn thats 30 min from me


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Marked for the Savage refrence


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Is he still talking?


----------



## TheGreatOne1991 (Feb 22, 2011)

Crowd is popping for sure.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

This promo shit all on TNA, Hogan and Flair references and they still wont top a 1.5


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

abrown0718 said:


> :lmao in back of the bodega


Yes!


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Omg Rocky just riped it


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

wow, that was a great promo by the Rock, had the crowd in his hands, even via satellite


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Show's been decent so far but I'm kind of in the mood for like...a wrestling match?


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

that promo...


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

DB! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

YES!


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

YES! YES!


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Ditcka said:


> Is the Rock gonna shamelessly pander to every single city WWE goes to until Wrestlemania?


That's all Rock ever did! But he's still great.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Why can't he do these cool promos Live =____= come on man. They'd be hype to hear that stuff live!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

another same ol same ol promo from the rock.. and probably from john cena later. this feud sucks


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION! YES! YES! YES! YES! YESSSSS!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I take it back, that was a great promo


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Another dragged Rock promo that accomplished zero. Great promo, but it dragged.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Yes yes yes


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

so......shane douglas tried to get into the ring during the Kane match? Thats the dynamic dudes reuinion off


----------



## DreadnokX (Jan 5, 2012)

YES YES YES!!!

Its Daniel Bryan!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

AJ is unfairly cute


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

Always gotta hand it to the rock. He can cut a damn good promo. You know the message he is sending is giving cena the fu.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Rock always wakes up the crowd. Gotta respect the guy.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

This was much better than his concert last week.

Also, YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He could get it...and I wouldn't ignore him the next day either.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Way to build up Ryder's return from an EXPLODED SPINE, guys.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

In case you're confused US viewers, F1 has drivers that also turn right.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

So last week: we have it clear AJ is being abused.
This week? Oh I'm so full of happy joy-joy feelings!


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

That Rock promo was too long, glad he brought the focus back to him beating Cena at Mania..


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

YESSSSS!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

dat boi who dates lil girls


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

OOOOOHHHH YEEEEAHHHHH!DIG IT!


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Good promo

Ugh, here comes Daniel "YES! YES! YES!YES!" Bryan.

Also, that blonde chick looks like Natalya.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

DAT HEAT.


----------



## Zee Jay (Sep 20, 2010)

Just say YES to Daniel Bryan and AJ Lee.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Ryder? Smh.


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

QuietStormBlood said:


> This promo shit all on TNA, Hogan and Flair references and they still wont top a 1.5


Obsessed.

TNA on the brain.


----------



## generation_next (Mar 19, 2012)

Another dragged promo from the Great One.

Now, it's time to listen to the Vegan!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And I have no idea what Rocky's promo was about.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Hajduk1911 said:


> TNA guys getting mentions tonight


I don't think it would've mattered where they are since they're legends and have catchphrases that everyone recognized.


----------



## Locomotivelung (Jul 18, 2011)

Where did AJ come from? Is she a wrestler or just some random kid?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Rock promo then a Daniel Bryan match?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> So last week: we have it clear AJ is being abused.
> This week? Oh I'm so full of happy joy-joy feelings!


That's what abused women do, actually.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Rock is pandering too much
NOt bothering me but I thought he would be above that.

LOL some guy on this forum called Rock doing a philly cheese steak reference
U WIN SIR


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Nice to see Ryder back on television wrestling again. I can't even remember the last time he wrestled on RAW or Smackdown.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Watching UK stream; That Nividia (SP?) commercial is annoying as fuck. I'd hate hearing that first thing in the morning. Almost as annoying as commercials that use alarm clocks.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Dobba said:


> In case you're confused US viewers, F1 has drivers that also turn right.


*Um, so?*


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Amber B said:


> And I have no idea what Rocky's promo was about.


I figured he wasn't supposed to make sense almost a decade ago when he talked about Coach fucking a cow. No clue.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

same ol same ol promo


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

CokaCoola said:


> Where did AJ come from? Is she a wrestler or just some random kid?


April Jeanette Mendez[4][5] (born March 19, 1987)[3] is an American professional wrestler. She is signed to WWE, where she wrestles as part of the SmackDown brand under the ring name AJ.[1]

Mendez enrolled in a wrestling school in March 2007, and debuted six months later. In the following years, she performed for several Northeast-based independent promotions including Women Superstars Uncensored (WSU) as Miss April. In WSU, she was part of the AC Express alongside Brooke Carter and the duo held the WSU Tag Team Championship once. In May 2009, she signed a developmental contract with World Wrestling Entertainment (WWE), and was assigned to Florida Championship Wrestling (FCW), WWE's developmental promotion, using the ring name AJ Lee.[6] In FCW, she was Queen of FCW and FCW Divas Champion, and was the first person to have held both titles. In 2010, she was part of the third season of NXT, having dropped her last name, and became part of WWE's SmackDown brand in May 2011.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Amber B said:


> He could get it...and I wouldn't ignore him the next day either.


I knew that was coming...


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> Way to build up Ryder's return from an EXPLODED SPINE, guys.


WWE Creative logic is at it again..


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Amber B said:


> That's what abused women do, actually.


Not how she was done. If she was being abused you'd have seen it in her expression. Should have gone with a better actress.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Shane Douglas?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

ryder gona job?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

CokaCoola said:


> Where did AJ come from? Is she a wrestler or just some random kid?


He picked her up from a BabySitters Club book meeting.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

The Rock's road to greatness is TONIGHT and Cena is tasting that Rock Bottom.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

CokaCoola said:


> Where did AJ come from? Is she a wrestler or just some random kid?


She's a wrestler


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

that Jennifer Lawrence has got something..might just go see the movie just for her


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Is Cena gonna take shit seriously tonight?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

AJ's name is APRIL
how adorable


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

WHUT DUH HEEL?


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

i thought the promo was really good!!!
why all the hate?
is it a cool thing now to hate on the rock ?


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Amber B said:


> He picked her up from a BabySitters Club book meeting.


:lol


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

WUT DA HALE?!


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

I hope they arent making Undertaker/HHH/HBK promo the last bit of Raw. It's so damn boring


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Daniel Brywan ftw.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Good promo by the rock. It brought this feud what it needed, a sense of urgency for the Rock. It's not just about what Cena's dream, now it's Rock bringing to light the true reason why he needs to win, to achieve a boyhood dream. Not just to kick his ass.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

I really want Ryder to move to Smackdown and become the #2 top face there when Orton leaves to go back to RAW.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Hey Sheamus....you got your fucking head kicked in.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

next week we're getting a segment where chris jericho takes punk's sister to jeff hardy's house to score some heroin i hope.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

WWWYKI!!!!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Way to sell that broken back Ryder.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> Not how she was done. If she was being abused you'd have seen it in her expression. Should have gone with a better actress.


Not really. Most abused women put up a great front and act as if nothing is wrong. I have experience in this. I watch Lifetime.


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

ryders music is so gay


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Wow. He sure recovered from that broken back pretty quickly.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

leon79 said:


> lol at that dudes couldnt give a fuck face :lmao


hahaha I caught that too...lol when the chick was laughing lol


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

wow Zack Ryder recovered from his wheelchair fall


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Amber B said:


> He picked her up from a BabySitters Club book meeting.


That's how I pick up all my women, too. Maybe I'll bump into Bryan one day.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Dolph Ziggler and Jack Swagger officially with Team Johnny via WWE.Com

dont know if its been mentioned


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

Aj is such a cutie. Wish it was attitude days and can see more of these divas


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Eve's STD's must have magical healing powers.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Seriously? Nobody going to talk about Shane DOuglas fail?


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Lol at people saying Rock is pandering to the crowd. he's face so of course.


----------



## Dartz (Oct 12, 2011)

No matter how much the trolls try, we all know deep down they were loving every second of that Rock promo.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

> Jim Ross ‏ @JRsBBQ
> Best promo so far by @TheRock re: @JohnCena for WM28. Can't wait for the 'rebuttal.' Can't wait for the match!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Daniel Bryan is a playa.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Didn't Kane kill Zack Ryder three times this year?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

That broken back healed really quickly!


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Apart from the typical Rock humor (that you will either love or hate) we finally found out Rock's purpose for wanting to beat and face Cena. The references to how he beat Austin, & Hogan but needs to beat Cena to cement his status and all that, thought that was great. That put Cena over big, as in Rocks eyes, Cena is someone important for him to beat.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Not really. Most abused women put up a great front and act as if nothing is wrong. I have experience in this. I watch Lifetime.


They act overly happy, though. To the point they're very touchy.
It's not just women; men do it too. More noticable with women, though. She just acted... "normal".

BTW: Lifetime?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Damn Ryder must have been munching on dem stem cells right dere to recover from a broken back so fast!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

DRAGON DA GAWD


----------



## Zee Jay (Sep 20, 2010)

Ryder's in his vintage paint splattered jobber trunks. Smh


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH said:


> ryders music is so gay


Beyond gay. I thought they change it when he got popular but guess they like the gaynesS


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

SVU will arrest bryan shortly.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

I don't know why people are saying Raw hasn't been good. Been a very good show building all rivalries for Mania and adding some serious meat to them.


----------



## shotsx (Feb 17, 2011)

Shut the fuck up lawlwer


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

PDA..thoughts?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

With all of Ryders momentum he should've been in a US Title match at Mania. 
He's lost so much momentum.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

new wrestlign attire for zack ryder...lol that;s why he was out...lol


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

DANIEL BRYAN. YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Jigsaw (Apr 27, 2008)

another minute match


----------



## DreadnokX (Jan 5, 2012)

AWESOME MATCH!!! Good job by both guys!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Woah how the mighty have fallen. :lmao




SandyRavage said:


> Seriously? Nobody going to talk about Shane DOuglas fail?


Wait, what? What happened?


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

YES!


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Everyone Taps!!~!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

king is just so bad


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Don't you get it Cole, King cares no one can have piece of that sweet school girl ass before King.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

i don't get why Danielson is pretending to be dating this child when his real girlfriend is much finer.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Hahaha! Ryder looked like he tapped before Bryan fully locked the Labell lock in


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

good ol zack jobbed!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I KISSED A WOMAN! YEEEEEEESSSSSS!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Not really. Most abused women put up a great front and act as if nothing is wrong. I have experience in this. I watch Lifetime.


:lmao


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

tapped before it was even locked on lol


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Woah how the mighty have fallen. :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He fell a long time ago. The WWE has turned him into a loser. I'm surprised he still has as many fans as he did before.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

John Cena will overcome the odds and beat Mark Henry despite being in a minor car accident


----------



## Zee Jay (Sep 20, 2010)

Why Ryder? They couldn't find anyone else to job to Bryan?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Cena is going from a car wreck to a train wreck in 3..2...1..


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Woah how the mighty have fallen. :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tried to get in the ring during the Kane match, failed miserably


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

rock deffooo interupting the top of the hour..duhh

he's gotta do live mic commentary.it'd be so epic!


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

"John Cena says he's fine, but [some irrelevant douchebag] says otherwise!"

*SHUT THE FUCK UP MICHAEL COLE*


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

Human Nature said:


> With all of Ryders momentum he should've been in a US Title match at Mania.
> He's lost so much momentum.


I wouldn't be surprised if that's WWE's way of saying "Fuck You" to Ryder for trying to get himself over.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

WWE even makes a car wreck part of a storyline.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

scrilla said:


> i don't get why Danielson is pretending to be dating this child when his real girlfriend is much finer.


Some of us like them young looking. Just ask Lawler.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

And people thought WWE wouldn't mention the car "accident". WWE will do anything to get cheers/sympathy/support for Cena


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hajduk1911 said:


> John Cena will overcome the odds and beat Mark Henry despite being in a minor car accident


Cena could have half his head missing and still overcome the odds


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow, the E is dragging the car crash into a storyline..I should've expected no less.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Dear Sky Sports. I still think rape is bad from the last time you showed me this advert, 20 minutes ago. Thanks.


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

CUE RIKISHI


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Sheena match is up next? What's last? It better not be Taker/HHH/HBK


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So your big main eventer of Mania that you've been hyping up for over a year is in a car accident and you put him in a match with Henry later that night, really smart wwe...


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Bryan's dating a bella twin and gets to have AJ as his kayfabe girlfriend.

DAT PIMP


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

P.S. does anyone give a shit that A-Train is coming back?


----------



## jote (Oct 6, 2008)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

MJG93 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if that's WWE's way of saying "Fuck You" to Ryder for trying to get himself over.


After Wrestlemania, they'll put him in a meaningful feud.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Just got in. Did I miss anything interesting?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

nba2k10 said:


> Sheena match is up next? What's last? It better not be Taker/HHH/HBK


It'll be Rock cutting a 30 minute promo rabling on telling jokes as usual.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

dlb223 said:


> P.S. does anyone give a shit that A-Train is coming back?


Two things: Albert was used like shit in WWF/WWE.

In Japan he improved immensely.

So yes.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

ive always wondered this...why does the rock always wanna stick something up some man's ass


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

kobra860 said:


> After Wrestlemania, they'll put him in a meaningful feud.


I hope so.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Rock please give Shenna a FU


----------



## Zee Jay (Sep 20, 2010)

A-Train's in Japan and is staying til he retires. He's not coming back, bottom line.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

They might reveal Taker bald if they saved it for the main event


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

flo rida lol


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

scrilla said:


> i don't get why Danielson is pretending to be dating this child when his real girlfriend is much finer.


Who's his real girlfriend?


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

booooooooooos.

dat crowd.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Nut Tree said:


> ive always wondered this...why does the rock always wanna stick something up some man's ass


Its called a fetish


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

dlb223 said:


> P.S. does anyone give a shit that A-Train is coming back?


Yes.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The Boo Birds are out in force.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Flo Rida.
:lmao


----------



## generation_next (Mar 19, 2012)

Here he comes, CAPTAIN CENA!!!!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Back to fruity peebles huh typical cena


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WAIT WHAT???????????? WHY ISN'T ROCKY JUST COMING OUT TO HIS OWN MUSIC??? 
DON'T F'N DO THAT!!!!!!!!!!
THAT WILL RUIN SUCH A MOMENT IN HISTORY!!! OMGOSH!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

lol @ Flo Rida being the biggest star in hip hop.

Why is Flo Rida playing Rock to the ring? WWE is really trying to ruin this.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

Really flo rida singing rock to the ring ?! I wanna hear I'd you smellllll not ohh your a wild one


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

I will see YOU April 1st!

*continues to remain on show*

Cena, you're a fucking idiot.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

i really wish theyd show more in the mad men commercials


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Flo Rida to play Rock to the ring, eh, I really wanted to hear classic Rock theme


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

RISE
ABOVE
LATE BRAKING


----------



## adamheadtrip (Jun 11, 2011)

Dobba said:


> Dear Sky Sports. I still think rape is bad from the last time you showed me this advert, 20 minutes ago. Thanks.


Glad I'm not the only one. These commercials are so... uncomfortable. Obviously that's the intention, I just don't get why these show them every commercial break.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

sigh fpalm cena wtf...stop talking into the camera


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't mind a guy that works hard, but for crap's sake Cena, take a day off.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

The motherfucking ratings!


----------



## TheGreatOne1991 (Feb 22, 2011)

Cena gets boo'd...


King : "The Crowd are on their feet!"


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Flo Rida is singing for Rock? The fuck when was this mentioned?


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

SOMEBODY GOn GET THEY ASS WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOP


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

So much for thuganomics John Cena


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

speaking of lost momentum... Poor Mark.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Gee.... I wonder who's gonna win this match?*


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

scrilla said:


> i don't get why Danielson is pretending to be dating this child when his real girlfriend is much finer.


Any pics?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

LMAO, they're overplaying this 'car wreck' angle a bit aren't they? How badly damaged was Cena's car?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

ugh flo rida, way to ruin it


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

adamheadtrip said:


> Glad I'm not the only one. These commercials are so... uncomfortable. Obviously that's the intention, I just don't get why these show them every commercial break.


To drill it into you like the evil guy in the advert is trying to drill it into the girl.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

here we go Rock come out!


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

I've never cheered for mark henry as much as I have right now, seriously should be the face of the wwe


----------



## Zee Jay (Sep 20, 2010)

Joke all you want, but that's terrible news for Flo Rida to be playing Rock to the ring.

It better be like Cena's church choir last year where the performance happens before the actually theme song starts playing. It could ruin a lot of it's not like that.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Cena is _really _selling that car accident. fpalm


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Cena looking like crap. Playing up to the wreck then.


----------



## bscut321 (Jan 3, 2012)

Who is Bryan Danielson's real life girlfriend?


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Ricezilla said:


> Cena is _really _selling that car accident. fpalm


LOL


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Tedious said:


> Any pics?


It's Brie Bella

Chicks dig workrate


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

wow Tonight's Crowds is crazy.


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

vintage cena sucks chants by the crowd [/cole] 

crowd is fuckin electric brahs


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

There needs to be a drinking game for whenever someone says car accident.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Joel said:


> Who's his real girlfriend?


One of the Bellas. Don't know which one, though I think it's Nikki. Go to the "Daniel Bryan Galore" thread. I believe it's on page 12.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

God King can sound so damn corny....like he's catering to the innocent kids who eat this shit up

"I wonder how Mark Henry feels about walking down the street. KNowing he is the strongest man in the world!"


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Poor guy. He's got whiplash! Making him face Mark Henry in front of a hostile crowd is inhumane!

/sarcasm


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

wow, somebody actually blocked the five moves of doom


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

THIS IS AWESOME!!!! FIVE STARS!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> One of the Bellas. Don't know which one, though I think it's Nikki. Go to the "Daniel Bryan Galore" thread. I believe it's on page 12.


They're not better than AJ but whatever. Also the "child" AJ is 24, four years younger than the Bellas.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

There's got to be some good gif's of Cena getting owned by Mark Henry tonight


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Well now we all know Cena's krytonite now! Just involve him in a car crash before a match aaaaand.... he's done! *


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Ricezilla said:


> Cena is _really _selling that car accident. fpalm


We don't use kryptonite as fuel.


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

lmfao at a commercial breaK
FUCK THIS SHIT LOL





crowd killin cena though brahs


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Omg, these commercial breaks. Cena is going to go into superman mode, despite being Overpowered by Henry


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Zee Jay said:


> Joke all you want, but that's terrible news for Flo Rida to be playing Rock to the ring.
> 
> It better be like Cena's church choir last year where the performance happens before the actually theme song starts playing. It could ruin a lot of it's not like that.


I really really hope you're right!
If Rocky comes down to the ring AT WRESTLE F'N MANIA to a Flo Rida song it's going to just ruin sooo much.
Can. NOT. Stand that dude, it's going to piss me off hard!


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

fpalm


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Ricezilla said:


> Cena is _really _selling that car accident. fpalm


Wow.

He's supposed to sell a legit car crash?

jesus christ.. as the thread count goes up the IQ goes down.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Why do they still bill this guy as the worlds strongest man? It's absolutely ridiculous. That was in 1992. Nearly 20 years ago. Don't these morons realise that's what most people think when they mention that.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Total Package said:


> They're not better than AJ but whatever. Also the "child" AJ is 24, four years younger than the Bellas.


Scrilla said they were, not me.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

SJFC said:


> It's Brie Bella
> 
> Chicks dig workrate


Son of a....


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

How many adverts do we need? FFS!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Joel said:


> Who's his real girlfriend?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The celebrities this year are pissing me off more than usual. I don't know who the Flow Rider is, but I'm pretty sure he sucks. Also, who is this Maria Metropolis?


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

LMAO we rejoin thematch and he's supercena


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao Henry

"ain't that some shit"


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Is the real Mark Henry back?


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

This is how Mark Henry should still be being booked.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

gobsayscomeon said:


> The celebrities this year are pissing me off more than usual. I don't know who the Flow Rider is, but I'm pretty sure he sucks. Also, who is this Maria Metropolis?


Co host of Extra


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

holt_hogan said:


> Why do they still bill this guy as the worlds strongest man? It's absolutely ridiculous. That was in 1992. Nearly 20 years ago. Don't these morons realise that's what most people think when they mention that.


its a title sort of like being president, even ex pres are still called pres so its the same for mark, everyone knows it was yrs ago, but he still did it so he gets cred just like others sports


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

IN B4 THE SUPERMAN


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Henry runs painfully slow when he does the corner charge.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

gobsayscomeon said:


> The celebrities this year are pissing me off more than usual. I don't know who the *Flow Rider* is, but I'm pretty sure he sucks. Also, who is this Maria Metropolis?


All I can think of now is tampons, thanks.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH said:


> LMAO we rejoin thematch and he's supercena


should he not get any offense in?


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Cena no selling the Irish whip into the corner. God he's a terrible worker.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

I love Henry. I could easily see him being abducted into the hall of fame here in about 10-20 years if the WWE is still around then. He deserves to get in just for his loyalty to Vince and the WWE alone.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Really Cole? Did you already mention Cena was in a car accident? I think you need to mention it another 50 times, just to make sure. fpalm


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Look 'Ma, I'm selling!


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

supercena. fuck this guy.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Bullshit.*


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

No matter what you say about Cena, it's impressive he can do that.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Gee... I'm so surprised Cena won.*


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

...classic cena right there


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

OMG ROCKY!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena's hit the AA on Big Show before. Lawler, how would it be impossible for him to do it to Henry?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Super Cena. More impressive was the strength of Henry to throw Cena over his shoulders.

ROCK TIME! ROCK BOTTOM THIS MAN!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

SuperCena is here to save the dddaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## deatawaits (Sep 25, 2011)

I am not sure if I like the content of punk/jericho or not.The delivery was fine though.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Nation of Domination reunion!


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

So 40 minutes of HBK/HHH sucking cock and maybe 5 minutes of Taker?


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

IF YA SMELL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> I love Henry. I could easily see him being abducted into the hall of fame


By aliens?


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Rocky, Rocky, Rocky


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

and forum splooges on themselves


----------



## generation_next (Mar 19, 2012)

Is anyone surprised that Cena won? Just another day as Cena. Always winning matches.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

we know he is strong......god the commentary is great


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

so yeah i called it

WOO ROCK


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

So much for the nation reunion


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why not do that to Cena?


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

the rockkk lelelelellaow


----------



## TheGreatOne1991 (Feb 22, 2011)

How did he do that?!!!!!!!!!!!!

Like he's never done it before


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Thats it?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

how the fuck is that "sending cena a message"?!?!?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The fuck? 

What message was that? He beat up a guy that already got beat?


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

Wait....What??????


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Henry made to look like shit.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

:lmao well there goes your Nation reunion


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

booooo. I was hoping for a temporary NOD reunion against Cena


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Mark Henry burried


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

alejbr4 said:


> its a title sort of like being president, even ex pres are still called pres so its the same for mark, everyone knows it was yrs ago, but he still did it so he gets cred just like others sports


Understood, but the irony is he never actually won any such competition according to wiki. He did terrible at the Olympics.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

YOU ROCK BOTTOMED THE WRONG GUY!!!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

This Raw needs more Rockbottoms!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Henry gets destroyed by both The Rock and Cena. So much for Henry's heel credibility. Remember when he was a monster heel? So much for that.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

That's it for Rock/Cena tonight? Arghhhh.


----------



## Knosis (Dec 5, 2011)

Was clever when they pulled that with Rock/Foley. This time........not so much


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

That was a pretty sweet looking Rock Bottom.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

rock is like payback for unforgiven 1998


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

so cena gives henry the AA after getting destroyed all match

then rock gives henry a rock bottom

how is that a message?


----------



## Vedil (Jun 1, 2011)

rip mark


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

lmao that was shit. why he do that brah?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

...the hell? Henry didn't just lose, he got buried. 6 feet under. fpalm


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

The surprise is obviously: Rock is really white; that's why he attacked Mark. Clearly, Cena doesn't like the idea of his brotha being attacked (next week we'll see the Doctor back and a rap about how poor Mark needs medical attention)


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Super Cena gets his ass kicked for an entire match. Then, he does a total of 3 moves (if you call the 5 knuckle shuffle a move) and wins the match. WTF??


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Arrive.
Rock.
Leave.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I swear to God one of these days I am going to play that drinking game. 

Every time they either point or have a shot with the Wrestlemania sign, take a shot.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> how the fuck is that "sending cena a message"?!?!?


because he picked up Mark Rating Henry with ease..while Cena had to struggle


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Super Cena wins again. Boooooring


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao

poor henry


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

That wasn't a good message. That just put mark Henry wayyyyyy down the ladder. 

Can't they stop this one up shit and just throw fists. Guess next week well see it .....hopefully


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

So, Rock left Cena a strong message.

"I can attack guys you beat the crap out of already, I'm tough as fuck!"


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

HHH/HBk/Taker to close the show ? shameless fpalm


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

WTF fpalm.....so you drove to the arena, hit your music....walk around the stage saluting the crowd. Jog down the ramp to hit Mark Henry with a Rock Bottom....then leave....


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Is it just me or does it feel like absolutely nothing has really happened so far? This is going by fast.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Well that sucked


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

So where are the "Rocky is a Pussy" threads since Rocky RB'ed a beaten man and left. lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

UknowWho said:


> rock is like payback for unforgiven 1998


lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

They're berrying Henry.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Vince don't want them touching each other that's why!!!! 

Cena probably wouldn't have sold it anyway.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Now that The Rock just beat up a guy that just lost, WWE should show some Be A Star promos


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

What was the point of that??????????????


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Well, at least at least these three are closing the show tonight. You just know it's going to be a good segment.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

The E hoping for ratings gold putting Trips/Taker/HBK last..


----------



## vanpalm (Dec 13, 2009)

a few of the people on this forum hurt me. Please fuck off, if you had control of wwe, you would be homeless #TWATS


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

just made it home, have I missed punk/jericho? if so, can somebody be kind to tell me what happened?


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

lmao wtf

why would he travel to Philly just for that. I bet thecrowd is pissed.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

2 ad breaks in 15mins. What a fucking joke!


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Anarchy™ said:


> Is it just me or does it feel like absolutely nothing has really happened so far? This is going by fast.


The two fueds: Jericho/Punk and T-Dawg/Mr. Excitment continued a bit.

Other than that... nope.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

cindel25 said:


> Vince don't want them touching each other that's why!!!!
> 
> Cena probably wouldn't have sold it anyway.


i bet cena's scout never had money to go on trips...i wonder why


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Do you guys really want to see Cena no selling a car crash, a match with "The World's Strongest Man" and a Rock Bottom all at the same time?!


----------



## TheGreatOne1991 (Feb 22, 2011)

Guessing they're going to focus tonight on Taker-HHH and simmer the Rock-Cena stuff this week.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


>


Nikki or Brye?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Anarchy™ said:


> Is it just me or does it feel like absolutely nothing has really happened so far? This is going by fast.


No your not alone this episode has been almost completely filler so far besides Jericho bringing Punk's sister into their feud.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

bmp487 said:


> Super Cena gets his ass kicked for an entire match. Then, he does a total of 3 moves (if you call the 5 knuckle shuffle a move) and wins the match. WTF??


I'm pretty sure one of his pokemon moves is bide. That's the only way to explain how he takes a huge beating and then wins nearly instantly.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

vanpalm said:


> a few of the people on this forum hurt me. Please fuck off, if you had control of wwe, you would be homeless #TWATS


Looks like WF has found its new #HEEL.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Cena in a typical overcome the odds match to open the show. Its not looking good folks


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm still wondering what the fuck was the point of the Rock Cena story tonight?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

attitudEra said:


> just made it home, have I missed punk/jericho? if so, can somebody be kind to tell me what happened?


Jericho caught Punk slipping and said that his sis was a crack whore. Punk then swore but was able to stay relatively calm and kept it dench. Decent stuff.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

People saying Henry got buried are morons. The message was simple; what he did to the WSM would be what he'd do to Cena at Mania. It's textbook booking of big matches like this to have them not touch each other to build anticipation.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Pasab said:


> Nikki or Brye?


Brie


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

damn it feels like its been two hours....wtf is going on..they have crammed a shit load in an hour and ten minutes


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Is it a bad sign that the Jericho/Punk promo that opened this show seems like it was about 4 hours ago?


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

attitudEra said:


> just made it home, have I missed punk/jericho? if so, can somebody be kind to tell me what happened?


Punk opened the show with a promo by saying, "Yes, my father was an alcoholic, but he recovered. Jericho, it's none of your business to announce that to the world. You made me mad."
Jericho arrived via satellite to say, "I'm really soory Punk, I won't talk aboot your father anymore... however, your sister is a drug addict."
Punk got mad and said something that WWE bleeped out.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Its been clear that WWE wont have Cena/Rock do anything physical till next week. lol at all the moaning.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

attitudEra said:


> just made it home, have I missed punk/jericho? if so, can somebody be kind to tell me what happened?


Punk cut a remixed version of his wrestlerave promo on Jericho to open the show, then jericho talked about punk's sister, which pissed punk off and made him say "Jericho, Fuck You!" "You're full of shit and that's exactly what I'm going to beat out of you at mania"


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

I don't care how much you love John Cena..he NO SOLD big when he popped up and did that "U can't see me" bullshit. YOU ALL JUST SAW THAT


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


> Brie


So Dolph's honor is saved.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

dlb223 said:


> Now that The Rock just beat up a guy that just lost, WWE should show some Be A Star promos


:lmao


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

fuck this divas angle


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

o gawd this diva shit


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This shit is making me remarkably uncomfortable and ashamed at what I am watching.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Awful acting from the divas on Extra. Horrific.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Cena in a typical overcome the odds match to open the show. Its not looking good folks


Ooops I thought Raw just started. Its just past 2am here in UK. smh


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I have no idea who this Maria chick is and apparently she's been in the WWE before.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Beth..and her sidekick..Eve...


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

When was the last time they built up a heel and didn't just job him out as soon as his world title reign ended? Henry, Christian, Miz, Sheamus, Kane, Swagger(not complaining) all became midcard jobbers after their title reign. Wouldn't be surprised if Daniel Bryan is losing to the likes of Santino and Kofi Kingston by Summerslam.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

that broad Maria is dumb


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

This is so cheesy. Why can't they have a real Diva match instead of another dumb celebrity cameo in a crappy match?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Jesus, was it really that bad? That Maria bitch is nice though


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

FUCK THIS COMPANY
they can't book shit


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

lol sidekick eve


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Is it just me or does Menunous look like Eve?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Beth Phoenix...:lmao


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh, a celebrity. More or less cements Beth's loss


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

AWESOME!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Excuse me Vince, why the fuck is Kharma not on the WM card yet K2 is?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

It's the Miz. I forgot he existed, literally.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

Why do you people hate wrestling so much, yet post on a wrestling message board so often? lol


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> FUCK THIS COMPANY
> they can't book shit


See you next week then.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

how many times will I have to fpalm raw tonight fpalm


----------



## generation_next (Mar 19, 2012)

Here we go with the MIZ again.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

SJFC said:


> When was the last time they built up a heel and didn't just job him out as soon as his world title reign ended? Henry, Christian, Miz, Sheamus, Kane, Swagger(not complaining) all became midcard jobbers after their title reign. Wouldn't be surprised if Daniel Bryan is losing to the likes of Santino and Kofi Kingston by Summerslam.


And that's exactly the problem. WWE refuses to maintain their heels.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao :lmao oh well pissbreak sorted out


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Kelly Kelly and Marie are going to tag together. Horrible. Beth has her work cut out for her.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Miz


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

bundy was in the main event in 86 not 87 buddy


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ahh. I was wondering when the Diva's celebrity match would booked.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Bless your heart, Mike. You really need Coral.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

I HATE WWE.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Kelly Kelly and Marie are going to tag together. Horrible. Beth has her work cut out for her.


if she pulls out 45 secs of wrestling out of those 2 combined, put her in the hall that night


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

'Mania II was in 1986 Miz


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

And now The Miz jobs to Sheamus.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

im starting to feel sorry for Miz!! kill me now!!!!!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Miz about to get squashed by the Cena of Smackdown.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Fuck off, Miz.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

miz's squash time


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Miz is the Rodney Dangerfield of the WWE. He gets no respect.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

ARRIVE.
FELLA MIZ.
LEAVE.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

That miz promo really scares me
Makes the rumors of him interfering in the main event more possible


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Miz losing again :lmao

Back of his shirt with the list of what could happen from being so awesome, he should add "constantly losing"


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm the miz and I'm ah.....about to Job in minutes...


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

lol wwe is so cheap...sheamous w/e his name is broke his chain last week and they didnt get a new one LOL


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

argh Sheamus is so tedious


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Jericho caught Punk slipping and said that *his sis was a crack whore.* Punk then swore but was able to stay relatively calm and kept it dench. Decent stuff.


:lmao


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Damn you guys are all so brutally negative. Just sit back, drink a beer and watch this stuff. It's wrestling. Not Rocket science. Damn. *


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

raw sucks lmao. shit


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

oh no a little botch


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Botch by Sheamus.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Sheamus is so bland and uninteresting.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The Miz's skin is a similar color as Sheamus hair


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Lol Miz going to get squashed


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Did you people see that fireman rolling slam by big boy Sheamus?! This is why he's my favorite "big guy" wrestler ever.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

What about Orndorff? He went from main event of the 1st Mania to opening filler. 

Or what about Sid? Main evented Mania twice, but was gone from the company come Mania time the next year.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

dougfisher_05 said:


> *Damn you guys are all so brutally negative. Just sit back, drink a beer and watch this stuff. It's wrestling. Not Rocket science. Damn. *


i dont drink beer damnit


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Come on, Sheamus. HHH would have been done burying the Miz.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

First born daughter Sue. King's "jokes" just get more annoying.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

wow and i thought the miz would be the one to botch atleast once


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Reunion poster in the background? I forsee many lame segments promoting the movie coming our way.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

alejbr4 said:


> i dont drink beer damnit


Then drink a glass of water. Sheesh.


----------



## Carnius (Oct 12, 2010)

SummerLove said:


> People saying Henry got buried are morons. The message was simple; what he did to the WSM would be what he'd do to Cena at Mania. It's textbook booking of big matches like this to have them not touch each other to build anticipation.


Good post. People throw the word "buried" around way too much around here.

Good post man.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Crowd COMPLETELY dead


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH said:


> raw sucks lmao. shit


Great insight right here. This is a poster to watch. Got a big future.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

miz is not that bad in the ring but he is so boring.


----------



## Peterf93 (Jul 6, 2010)

HHH showing his buddy sheamus how to bury


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

dougfisher_05 said:


> Then drink a glass of water. Sheesh.


i dont drink watter damnit


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

lmao miz...so bad


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Aww, poor Miz :lmao


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

heels4life said:


> argh Sheamus is so tedious


Quiet. Sheamus rocks


----------



## generation_next (Mar 19, 2012)

I guess HHH isn't done burying Miz yet...Another loss for the Awesome One


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Did he just say "The Dublin's Destroyer"?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

About time.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

I want to see Miz face Ryder in a 'Jobber Of The Year' match.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

All of you that complain about Cena? i give you Sheamus!! even more boring moveset and promos than Cena!!!


----------



## Brittney (Jul 3, 2006)

Is the Miz pulling a Drew McIntyre?


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Vince treats us mean to keep us keen, with the odd carrot delivered. We're all in the basement right now with our abusive uncles folks.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Holly shit, I really don't saw this!! Sheamus won, what a suprise!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

What you thought was an apology? He _did_ apologize, Cole.


----------



## Peterf93 (Jul 6, 2010)

r.i.p miz


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah I agree Henry wasn't buried this week losing to cena in a competitive match isn't a burial... What's happening to the miz however....


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I hope Daniel Bryan and Sheamus don't open Wrestlemania, but I think they will in order to "get the crowd pumped".


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

The title matches and Cena/Rock and Taker/Michaels/HHH are all going to be great, but the undercard is really underwhelming this year. Mysterio and Sin Cara would have added some much needed star power to the undercard if they weren't both injured. Rhodes is a great worker and has improved tremendously since his days of tagging with Hardcore Holly but he deserves a much better opponent than Big Show. Kane/Orton will be ok but their feud has been shit so far. Team Teddy vs. Team Johnny will probably be fun to watch but will most likely be a clusterfuck. and diva's match = fpalm


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

Tedious said:


> Great insight right here. This is a poster to watch. Got a big future.


brah this is my moment follow me homeskillet i'm beast


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't believe this is Mania...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Next week on Raw, Jericho will reveal how Punk's mother is a chain smoker and how his cousins have wild, unprotected sex.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Punk, just mention that Jericho hits women. It'll even the playing field.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH said:


> brah this is my moment follow me homeskillet i'm beast


Yep.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

So Ziggler to job again to Orton?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Love that 70's KFC Pot Pie commercial. Makes me so happy!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Can't wait for the thrilling promo by Orton.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

It's a bad time to be a heel in the wwe. They're being booked like crap


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Orton to cut a promo. Ohshit.. somebody about to get got


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Borias said:


> Can't wait for the thrilling promo by Orton.


My name is Randy Orton...


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> The title matches and Cena/Rock and Taker/Michaels/HHH are all going to be great, but the undercard is really underwhelming this year. Mysterio and Sin Cara would have added some much needed star power to the undercard if they weren't both injured. Rhodes is a great worker and has improved tremendously since his days of tagging with Hardcore Holly but he deserves a much better opponent than Big Show. Kane/Orton will be ok but their feud has been shit so far. Team Teddy vs. Team Johnny will probably be fun to watch but will most likely be a clusterfuck. and diva's match = fpalm


i feel you on this, but at the same time rock/cena...doesnt make any sense to have rock win unless someone else gets involved, taker and trips dont care...taker should have retired long ago and a win for either does nothing....heck id rather have cody go vs taker...ppl want prestige for the midcard have cody go over taker on his way to retirement


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Tim Legend said:


> Yeah I agree Henry wasn't buried this week losing to cena in a competitive match isn't a burial... What's happening to the miz however....


Henry wasn't buried? He was reduced to being a prop in the Cena/Rock feud and took the finishing moves from both guys one after the other. I'd say his credibility took a massive dent at the very least.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

so the build up for the biggest drawing match in the last 10 years isn't closing the show , the WWE title feud isn't closing the show , 

but a dragged up , repetitive , stale feud is gonna close it ? fpalm at WWE 


i respect Taker , HHH and HBK but come on WWE .. really ?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Amber B said:


> I can't believe this is Mania...


It's Raw. Mania is April 1.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

What the shit are these Coors Light ads?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Amber B said:


> I can't believe this is Mania...


Same, just like last year the RTWM just doesn't feel like it should. 
With the matches going on, it should feel better than this.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Where is Ziggler, Troof and Kofi so far tonight? are we not seeing Rock again tonight? By the way they have hyped it HHH/HBK and Taker is getting the main event spot.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Anyone else get really excited when they show and highlight the Mania card like that with the theme playing in the background? Don't know if it's everyone, or just me.....


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

How do you Americans put up with all these adverts? I couldn't.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

gobsayscomeon said:


> It's Raw. Mania is April 1.


Well color me shocked! I had no idea.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

How exactly is this match the End of an Era? I'm not quite clear on that.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

My..name....is....randy....ortan


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I have a bad feeling that Mania being April 1 is going to be approprate


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Was Jericho referring to Punk's little sister who made fun of Kevin Nash in a text? If so, that's messed up!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Agreed with Amber. Plus this raw has felt meh, a little off.


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

randy borrrrrrrrrrreton


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seriously, put some tracksuit bottom on. You're just having an interview, for Christ sake.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*come out for interview in wrestling attire*

I WONDER WHAT MIGHT HAPPEN?!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Here we go again...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh they are going a tad old school here with this promo. Reminds me of Gene Okerlund standing off to his little stage on the side.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

A Randy Orton promo... the cure for insomnia.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

What is this meant to be?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Orton interview and HHH/Undertaker? Doesn't look like there will be more Rock


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

Love the old school interview setup !! But not the guy getting interviewed


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

PuddleDancer said:


> Orton to cut a promo. Ohshit.. somebody about to get got


Correct it will be the fans....

My.... name....is...randy...orton


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Holy shit, an interview up on the stage? Old school!


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

What the fuck is this why are they not even facing the crowd


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

poignant orton...poignant


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

old school style interviews back by the ramp :mark:


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Old school Superstars and Saturday Night Main Event stage?


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

good lord, can we have the legend killer back?


----------



## Stances (May 9, 2005)

How will Randy beat the monster? He will take him to the papers if he has to.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

TripleG said:


> Oh they are going a tad old school here with this promo. Reminds me of Gene Okerlund standing off to his little stage on the side.


I like it. They should do it more often.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

and this is why Orton fails as a top guy


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

The hell kind of place is that for an interview?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

And this is why Orton should never do promos.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Orton confuses me so much. He's an idiot that would eye fuck you and has the brain of a donkey...but I would still do him if I were inebriated enough.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

#MICSKILLS.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

...zzzzzzz


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Randy Orton vs Kane at Wrestlemania. What a blockbuster match. smh


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

WTF?!
Hey guys, I'm Randy!"
*pop*
"Bye!"


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

He just had to throw it in hahaha


----------



## Castor Troy (Jul 17, 2011)

MY NAME IS RANDY ORTON LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

TripleG said:


> How exactly is this match the End of an Era? I'm not quite clear on that.


Wrestlemania 28 will be the final appearence of HBK and (supposedly) either one of HHH or Undertaker, whichever one of them loses. Tonight may well be the last time outside of Wrestlemania that they're all in the ring together too.

At least that's what they want us to think.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Dry ass promo.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Just as terrible as expected.. lmao

My...name....is...randy...orton :lmao


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

My...name...is...Randy...Orton.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Man Orton sucks on the mic.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wait what? Has this RAW advanced ANY storyline?? :lmao
Orton just should never talk....ever. I don't even know what that was...


----------



## TheModel (Feb 28, 2012)

Don't put Orton in front of a mic....ROFL

He has marbles in his mouth.

His name is Randy Orton...lol


----------



## RemoteControlled (Jun 2, 2008)

My name is Blandy Orton.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Like seriously, Raw consist of a lot of flashbacks, commercials, Be A Star crap, and the Wm card. Rediculous


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

"My name is Randy Orton" and the heel pose. Great work, Randy. Boring asshole.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I always expect a "but you already know that" after a my name is


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Borias said:


> My...name...is...Randy...Orton.


Captian of the Enterprise


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

well that Orton promo was pointless


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> Did he just say "The Dublin's Destroyer"?


A nickname the ladies of Dublin are very familiar with.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

the teacher telling the kids to shush the Big Show..

ah..Steph..how I missed you


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Blandall really brought the meh in that promo didn't he, sad thing that's one of his better ones in recent memory...


And somebody should shoot swagger's barber...


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

be a star. fruity pebbles. your sister is a druggy.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Holy marble mouth! I love her :lmao


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

why does wwe do this be a star shit, is there target audience a bunch of fat, bullied girls? No its Men of all ages who wanna see an ass whooping.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

we already know your name


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Every time I hear Vickie's voice, my ears come closer and closer to committing suicide.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Don't be a bully, be a star!

No matter how many times I hear that, it still sounds fucking stupid.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

wtf was that shit? Orton has a promo live, on the stage? To only say, "My name...Is randy orton!" fpalm


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Orton signed a 10 year contract not long ago, he probably doesn't care right now who he's fighting at Mania. Reminds be a bit of Rock for most of 99. Filler stuff.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Orton confuses me so much. He's an idiot that would eye fuck you and has the brain of a donkey...but I would still do him if I were *inebriated* enough.


I wouldn't be surprised if that's how Randy likes it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Convinced Swagger has the downs.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Best in the world.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

"Be a star and put an end to bullying kids."

-Jericho makes fun of Punk's families alcoholism-


----------



## generation_next (Mar 19, 2012)

I had a feeling we were missing one person from this event tonight. None other than the mic killer, Vicky


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I'M HERE TO SHOW THE WORLDDDDDD!


----------



## RemoteControlled (Jun 2, 2008)

Wasn't Rock supposed to be on this show?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Where is Ziggler, Troof and Kofi so far tonight? are we not seeing Rock again tonight? By the way they have hyped it HHH/HBK and Taker is getting the main event spot.


Who knows where they are. I really think Ziggler deserved a one on one match at Mania though. He really improved this year. Must be a huge blow to him knowing he busted ass all year, wrestled multiple times on many ppv's, wrestled on Smackdown multiple times as well, and he gets stuck in the, oh shit he just got announced as being stuck in that match while I was typing this.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

This raw been shit


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

I think this raw was absolutely horrible.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

How many adverts do we need Sky Sports FFS!!


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

actually your name is randell keith orton


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Raw sucks!


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Randy Orton vs Kane,Watse.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

SJFC said:


> A nickname the ladies of Dublin are very familiar with.


I know you're being funny but I swear, I would love to headbutt him if he refered to Dublin as "The Dublin".


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

dolph is above this shit. they shoudlve had dolph vs ryder again for US title. instead now ryder has become a jobber


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Wow, they are actually giving an entire fucking hour to Rock/Cena...


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Good job WWE making the Swagger/Ziggler WrestleMania announcement completely meaningless and filler.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

My name was the most.........human


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

RemoteControlled said:


> Wasn't Rock supposed to be on this show?


you must have blinked and missed it..he rocked bottomed Mark Henry after his match with Cena


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

easily the worst raw for a while


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I swear to god i'm sure Orton used to be actually okay on the mic. Fuck me that was horrible though.

Finally, Dolph! 

Jobbing again I assume.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if that's how Randy likes it.


Either that or slipping GHB in my drink.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Imagine if you're at school and they said a few wwe superstars will be coming in today. Big Show and David Otunga shows up. How disappointing will that be. SMH


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

So with if my math is right, Ace has one more person to pick.
Heard Del Rio is probably not gonna be at WM so I wonder who would take his spot.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

This why after Rock, Taker, HHH, and other legends are gone, wrestling is done


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Wow, they are actually giving an entire fucking hour to Rock/Cena...


huh? they gave rock 15 mins and cena amatch. there will be no more of them.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

UknowWho said:


> So with if my math is right, Ace has one more person to pick.
> Heard Del Rio is probably not gonna be at WM so I wonder who would take his spot.


Albert I assume.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH said:


> easily the worst raw for a while


and yet here you are still watching it...(Y)


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

Mainboy said:


> How many adverts do we need Sky Sports FFS!!


Im watching via stream,sky sports have TOO MUCH ADVERTISEMENT IM GONNA CRY


----------



## RemoteControlled (Jun 2, 2008)

Evilerk said:


> you must have blinked and missed it..he rocked bottomed Mark Henry after his match with Cena


I actually did blink and miss it o.o


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Convinced Swagger has the downs.


+1


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Mainboy said:


> How many adverts do we need Sky Sports FFS!!


It's cos of the amount of yanks adverts, I'm sure Sky don't complain though. They should stick some old ITV wrestling in the ad spaces instead.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Am I remembering it wrong, or did it used to be more exciting during the buildup weeks to Wrestlemania?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

It's an easy solution. Have a random heel that WWE wants to push destroy Orton and make Orton a mute. That way, the heel has some credibility and we don't have to deal with another one of his horrific promos. Everyone wins.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH said:


> huh? they gave rock 15 mins and cena amatch. there will be no more of them.


Next week. It's not a three hour show anymore, the first hour will be a Cena/Rock documentary.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

HHH/HBK/Taker to close the show, man is Vince trolling or what?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

My...name...is...randy....orton...and...I...come....from...the...year...2500...where....humanity....has...been....destroyed

rton


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Swagger's barber should be castrated...


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Return to two large black men holding a white woman...

Go WWE!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

King Kenny said:


> dolph is above this shit. they shoudlve had dolph vs ryder again for US title. instead now ryder has become a jobber


I agree with you Ryder vs Ziggler at Wrestlemania should have happened. I'm glad Santino won the belt from Swagger but he doesn't need it right now. Ziggler and Ryder would have made that match something special too but nope instead Ziggler and probably Ryder as well are stuck in the 12-man tag match. Both of these guys deserved better. Must be a huge blow to both of them.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Aksana is fiiine.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Kofi is so much better than this...Billy Gunn too.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Two black guys on one team and two white guys on another?!?! 

RACE WAR!!!! RACE WAR!!!!


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Hoping for a Christian interference!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I had to.


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Next week. It's not a three hour show anymore, the first hour will be a Cena/Rock documentary.


lol WTF. that's ridiculous...but...interesting.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

The sad thing is even with Team Laurinaitis being full of prominent heels WWE is still likely to book them to lose.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Swagger has a stupid haircut for a wrestler. If it was a part of his character it would be fine, but he doesn't have a character.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Tim Legend said:


> Swagger's barber should be castrated...


Then shot in the face.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I didn't know billy gunn-dolph ziggler had an urkel chamber.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

:lmao Swagger should make the hair a part of a new gimmick, Mr. American Pie, like Kurt Angle meets Leave it to Beaver


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Borias said:


> Am I remembering it wrong, or did it used to be more exciting during the buildup weeks to Wrestlemania?


Oh you are remembering right. The buildup has been piss poor for 3 years straight.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

holt_hogan said:


> Aksana is fiiine.


Yes she is


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Ok i'm assuming next week raw will be better than this one, but if it's 3 hours that means more commercial breaks, more rewinds of feuds, Be a star, twitter, WM cards, then repeat


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> Albert I assume.





UknowWho said:


> So with if my math is right, Ace has one more person to pick.
> *Heard Del Rio is probably not gonna be at WM* so I wonder who would take his spot.


He's still hurt apparently


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh look. The person who showed up for 5 seconds in a Be A Star commercial is trending yet the guys in the ring are not :lmao

#STEPHANIE


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Does it really matter? The day after WrestleMania, Triple H will be the GM for both shows.


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Swaggers hand on kofis ass was extra gay


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Stephanie trending???


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I'd rather see Aksana vs Vickie in a debate than this match.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

psx71 said:


> Oh look. The person who showed up for 5 seconds in a Be A Star commercial is trending yet the guys in the ring are not :lmao
> 
> #STEPHANIE


Steph rules (Y)


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

I laughed when Dolph Ziggler shook his ass,lulz worthy .


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

No **** Swagger...push ups off Kingston's ass


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Why the hell is Aksana out there? Just put her in a real feud with Vicki already. It would make a hell of a lot more sense.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

nba2k10 said:


> *Ok i'm assuming next week raw will be better than this one*, but if it's 3 hours that means more commercial breaks, more rewinds of feuds, Be a star, twitter, WM cards, then repeat


that would be a bad idea


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fame Asser!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This is like watching The Baroness fight her mom.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Black kid marking out! :lmao


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

2 black guys get screwed by 2 white guys. Way to go, WWE. Don't be a bully, be a star.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

someones about to get their wig split


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Redrox said:


> Steph rules (Y)


There's the logic. She's hot. I'd plough her all night :yum:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I wish Joey Styles was here.


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

more diva physicality than any other feud.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

So it's a 3 hour with an hour being a Rock/Cena Documentry?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Swagger was laughing right there.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

With that haircut, Swagger looks like captain of the football team. Circa 1960.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

lol kofi face


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Personally, I find Aksana to be more attractive than Vickie.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Still think Askana is the girl from Orphan.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Because this is the best use of the divas.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

Somebody get a pic of Kofi and Truth saving Aksana and put a brazzers logo on it please.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

"All of"
"one move"
Cole, fuck you


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

What's up with Swagger's 1960s haircut?


----------



## SaveTheWWEplz (Mar 1, 2011)

what an incredible interview....doesn't take much to get these jimmys and bitches going !!!!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Guys Bourne is back. I wonder what he's gonna be doing this week?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Kofi better do something after Mania! PLEASE.....this is just terrible.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

idk if this has been posted in this thread yet, but nice midlife crisis Shane.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice heel move by Vickie there. I really liked that


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Team Johnny and Team Teddy. This feud is hilarious :lmao


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

That was a great catfight.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Well, i'm wondering what people are going to rate this raw


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

house shows lookgreat. is it all blacked out like that or is it just the camera? like the crowd is all dark cant see shit but the ring?


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

PS Anyone else notice the extremely unflattering picture of Triple H they're using for the end of era advertisement tonight? He looks overweight and old lol.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Was the Jericho/Punk segment any good? For that matter, was the whole first hour any good, cause I missed most of it...


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> Guys Bourne is back. I wonder what he's gonna be doing this week?


Try to not get fired.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Anyone else digging triple h 's chest hair in those coming up in the ring graphics...


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Personally, I find Aksana to be more attractive than Vickie.


all of the divas are hotter than vickie.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

ChromeMan said:


> I wish Joey Styles was here.


Do you love him?


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

how is it possible they're actually running this "be a star" bullshit but jericho is making fun of punk's alcoholic father and drug addict sister?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

scrilla said:


> idk if this has been posted in this thread yet, but nice midlife crisis Shane.


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

psx71 said:


> Was the Jericho/Punk segment any good? For that matter, was the whole first hour any good, cause I missed most of it...


Sgement? Yes, sort of. Jericho was there via sat. Said "sorry for last week, blah blah", then mentioned Punk's sister is a junkie and Punk would end up being an alcoholic.

First hour was sort of shit tbh.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

scrilla said:


> idk if this has been posted in this thread yet, but nice midlife crisis Shane.


Sigh and not a single fuck was given. He's so much better than that and could do a better ambush than that. Ugh.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Swagger has a stupid haircut for a wrestler. If it was a part of his character it would be fine, but he doesn't have a character.


Yeah, he does. He's Biff Tannen.

He's going to walk around calling everyone "Butthead."

"Make like a tree, and get out of here."


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

attitudEra said:


> how is it possible they're actually running this "be a star" bullshit but jericho is making fun of punk's alcoholic father and drug addict sister?


Be A Star is for anti-bullying.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

scrilla said:


> idk if this has been posted in this thread yet, but nice midlife crisis Shane.


Shane is both a moron and a hero.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Who on this forum wanted Jinder Mahal vs. The Great Khali as the main-event of Wrestlemania?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

attitudEra said:


> how is it possible they're actually running this "be a star" bullshit but jericho is making fun of punk's alcoholic father and drug addict sister?


Elementary my dear Watson.

Penis.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> Yeah, he does. He's Biff Tannen.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

attitudEra said:


> how is it possible they're actually running this "be a star" bullshit but jericho is making fun of punk's alcoholic father and drug addict sister?


Because it's called common fucking sense.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Tronnik said:


> PS Anyone else notice the extremely unflattering picture of Triple H they're using for the end of era advertisement tonight? He looks overweight and old lol.


He is


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Intresting that they are having this the last segment of the night, can you picture it going off air with Taker and HHH just starring at each other


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Sheamus/Punk vs. Bryan/Miz. Could they make the outcome any more obvious?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Sigh and not a single fuck was given. He's so much better than that and could do a better ambush than that. Ugh.


Yeah, he is better than that. I would expect this from some of the other ECW guys like New Jack. There has to be more to this story.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Rock basically did nothing? Yeah OK.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I like how Henry's weight is more and more exaggerated every time they mention him. For the record, he's 412.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

nba2k10 said:


> Intresting that they are having this the last segment of the night, can you picture it going off air with Taker and HHH just starring at each other


That would be pretty epic.....if Mania was Sunday


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Arrive.
Rock Bottom the wrong guy.
Leave.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Cena/The Rock will both be live in Atlanta. And neither will do anything.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

HBK!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

What they should have done with The Rock, Cena, Henry bit was to have Henry attack Cena, try to injure him, and then Rock saves him to preserve the match at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey, it's old man, grey hair, aging guy known as a sexy boy!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Retiree gets the biggest pyro of the night.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Even after 20 years I still love/mark for HBK's music.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

That woman dancing in the crowd was fucking hot. NAME?????????


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

whoever end next week on top losing at mania
and i guess rock will end next week raw by giving cena the rock bottom


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

My god, this crowd is pathetic.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Total Package said:


> I like how Henry's weight is more and more exaggerated every time they mention him. For the record, he's 412.


They just keep making him a more fat bastard than what he actually is.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Total Package said:


> Retiree gets the biggest pyro of the night.


That's WWE for you. Why put any importance on the current roster? Give it all to someone who will be gone in two weeks.


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> Who on this forum wanted Jinder Mahal vs. The Great Khali as the main-event of Wrestlemania?


BRAH MY LIFETIME DREAM!!!


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Is this really road to Wrestlemania? Looks more like road to Cyber Sunday.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

dat girl in the crowd :balo


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Shawn Michaels definitely didn't used to be cross eyed.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

CaptainObvious said:


> That's WWE for you. Why put any importance on the current roster? Give it all to someone who will be gone in two weeks.


#wrestling logic


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

HBK to SCM HHH tonight to show he won't be bias?


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Bad when I'm watching raw then start figuring how much HBK's pyros have cost the WWE over the last 20 years. Terrible show.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Hey was that chick Jax mom from Sons Of Anarchy?


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Guess who they're all talking about?

You, you egotistical piece of shit.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

We know there's a WrestleMania sign there. Stop showing it. It didn't move.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Tedious said:


> That woman dancing in the crowd was fucking hot. NAME?????????


Janis MacDougal


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

We're gunna have to wait till Wrestlemania to hear your prediction to Wrestlemania...? Get it together Shawn.


----------



## pberry (Mar 16, 2011)

I wanna hear some ECW chants just ruin this Shawn Michaels promo hahaha.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Redundancy


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

for whom the bells toll


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Hbk should come back for one more match.. I say against Rocky since he's never worked with him on ppv...book it dubya dubya eee


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

10 min taker entrance. 3 min promo.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

UNDERTAKER! UNDERTAKER!

G.O.A.T.

Respect the man, he may not be here much longer.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Borias said:


> I'd rather see Aksana vs Vickie in a debate than this match.


Actually, I would probably watch that.



Total Package said:


>


That's the 1985 altered future Biff. Swagger's going to be the 1955 pre-Marty Biff.


----------



## Castor Troy (Jul 17, 2011)

hurry up taker, i have work in 5 hours


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Triple H hasn't even arrived yet. This promo is going to be two hours long.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

I just realised Shawn screwed over taker as the guest referee at HIAC in 97 against Bret Hart. Anyway.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

brb guys, gonna cure cancer and find Kony.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Ah fuck just got back from night classes for college and heard that I missed A Train.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> That's the 1985 altered future Biff. Swagger's going to be the 1955 pre-Marty Biff.












Who you callin' butthead, butthead?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I have so much respect for these 3 guys and I'm trying to care about this match but I just don't. I genuinely have more interest in Sheamus.Bryan, Cody/Show and Ace/Long than I do in this. The only matches I care less about than the HIAC are the divas and Kane/Orton and that is just sad.

I'm saying this now but I'm sure I'll be on the edge of my seat when Mania comes around, as long as they let them go all out in the match.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Ah fuck just got back from night classes for college and heard that I missed A Train.


You didn't. Just a 20 second video cap of someone we (with proof) is Albert.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Janis MacDougal


Thanks bro. This is her:


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

THE PHENOMMMMMMMM


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Could we not have had that pointless tag match and not had this go 20min over?


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

this intro is a fkn longin


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

walk that ramp taker!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

holt_hogan said:


> I just realised Shawn screwed over taker as the guest referee at HIAC in 97 against Bret Hart. Anyway.


It was actually Summerslam 1997
Kane screwd Taker in the HIAC


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

For some reason I am picturing a pink halfro lurking underneath that hood.


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

TAKE YOUR HOOD OFF CLAPCLAPCLAP
WHAT. WHAT. WHAT.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

How heavily glued down do you reckon that hood is? That thing slipping off would be the most hilarious spoiler.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

The match has to remain pure! Someone clean it!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

OH SHIT GAME TIME


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Cant be anymore obvious that hbk will screw hhh


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Trips without the suit FTW!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

It's Triple H(og)!!!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Game time


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Ooh casual clothing Trips. This is fuckin srs.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

The Rise Above Hate girl in the front row who's also had Rock signs all night. MMM. MMM. MMMM.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Gonna be good.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

New HHH shirt.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

HHH is still COO, right?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I know HHH's career is at an end, but I would love for him to come out to "My Time" instead of "The Game" theme.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Trips/Taker/HBK...


----------



## RemoteControlled (Jun 2, 2008)

Thats the HHH we wanna see


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

leon79 said:


> Cant be anymore obvious that hbk will screw hhh


This. Exactly. They are practically spelling it out.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

UknowWho said:


> It was actually Summerslam 1997
> Kane screwd Taker in the HIAC


Gotcha


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

That's right Trips. Turn your back on them. Their both washed up, past their primes, has been's anyway. 8*D


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

Triple H is wearing jeans. Shit just got real.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Considering the ratings this feud is bringing in, I wouldn't be surprised if HHH is able to convince Vince to make his match against the Undertaker as the main event of Wrestlemania.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

I would gladly give him a BJ for making mention of that cunt's ego.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow no suit... shit just got real


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Dem stats.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

"2 parallel legendary careers" umm no, Triple H.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Triple H just quoted a Kelly Clarkson song. Because that will make you look intimidating.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

I may not like Triple H but he just saved this promo from going to shit.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Wow these two were in 19 of 24 of the HIAC matches? Damn.....

Props to these two. I didn't realize Triple H was in so many, I knew Taker had his share....


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Glad to see that their actually building up the HIAC stipulation. Half the people must've actually forgotten that there was a HIAC stip until tonight.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

You can't help but fucking love Triple H when he's talking into that microphone.


----------



## Fatmanp (Aug 27, 2006)

This Raw has been shit.


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

Triple H needs to stop using the low tone voice,it's not helping him :/.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Remember when HHH told Orton that he didn't believe in "destiny"? :lol


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Triple H talking croaky. HOLY SHIT this is seri-fucking-ous.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Take inside that hell? You mean take inside that cell?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

shit just got deep...


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

It baffles me that people complain about The Undertaker's entrance. The old school guys understand psychology. That is why this shit is dying.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

If HHH beats Taker at WM...

HHH's Funeral Home will be complete. #buryEverybody


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Stephanie on a pole match?


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

HE'S GUNNA TAKE HIM INSIDE THAT HELL. SHIT JUST GOT REALER.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Winner gets Stephanie? 8*D


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Shawn's face. :lmao


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow, Triple H included the Dark Match HIAC match from last year in his counting (I think). Maybe he was counting Kennel form Hell instead lol


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

they will kiss<333


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So did Triple H just put his career on the line or what?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Borias said:


> Stephanie on a pole match?


I'd like to see that, actually.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Hmm, if they do this "Career vs Career" I'd bet on Taker retiring. 

I'm glad these fans aren't "What" ing everything.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I hope Undertaker doesn't say April 21st again.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Repeat repeat repeat


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

This promo is already better than last week without the WHAT!?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Drop that hood, Taker!!


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

This Philly crowd is blowing my balls right now.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

spit it out old man


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao HBK's smirk


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Shawn's happy :lmao


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

omgzzz


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

LOL UnDERTAKERTROLL.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

So this promo was a waste of time.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

LOL HBK smiling. :lmao


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Sucking up to the ref. Nice angle for the "demonic" one.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Shawn with that goofy grin:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Shawn's face X2 :lmao :lmao


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

LOL HBK LAUGHED WHEN TAKER SAID THAT!

Triple H was all mad, hahahaha!!!


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

well that sucked


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

LOL @ Shawn smiling at that comment.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK so apparently Taker is a 5 year old. Great insult there Taker! I'm surprised he didn't throw in a "Nah Nah! Niener Niener" on the end of that.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh god, if they do career vs. career, this whole match has become a stipulation fest

AND :lmao at SHAWN LAUGHING AT THE END


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

lol shawn you sly fuck :lmao


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Really? Really? Really? that closed out the show?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Shawn's face lol


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

LOLOL


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Aww man that was too short, but I loved every minute of it!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Lame ass show with a lame ass ending.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

So, that's that? Why the fuck are neither of the two biggest feuds progressing?


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*waits patiently for a gif. of Shawn micheals face there because it was priceless


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

I don't see the wrestlemania doing too many buys.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

A pretty good promo. And well done, I didn't regret watching this show.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Pretty boring raw. No advances to anything with just 2 weeks left.
Very boring end as well.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Weakest RTWM ever.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I liked this episode. I liked CM Punk's and Jericho's promos, Daniel Bryan beat Ryder, the Rock promo was good, and this promo was good. Overall, it was entertaining.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

Pretty good raw tonight. I loved Shawn smiling in triple h face after taker said he was better. Haha wrestlemania getting closer and closer ..... Getting hyped !!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

scrilla said:


> I don't see the wrestlemania doing too many buys.


I think a lot of the casuals may buy it due to the names on the ard, though they might be disappointed by the product they receive.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Last segment was an epic fail. And apparently we are on the road to wrestlemania.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Good promo, not as good as the Punk/Jericho one, but still good. I like how now Taker is trying to play HBK and HHH against each other... especially after what HHH said. Can't wait for next week!


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

the build to wrestlemania is piss poor i dont care what anybody else says


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

It was a rehashed promo but Michaels face during the end made it worth it! :lmao


----------



## uniden (Jan 30, 2012)

The best part of Raw is HBK trolling.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well at least, it didn't end with Rock and Cena tonight.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Seems to me that WWE is basically relying on the star power of Rock/Cena to and the Hell In A Cell match alone. Doesn't look like they give a shit about the build up.

I'll be smiling if WWE gets a low buyrate. #Weak


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Never thought that a segment involving Taker, HHH and HBK would have a completely dead crowd reaction, but it did. This was hard to watch because of it.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Punk/Jericho was the best part of the show tonight, but I still enjoyed the last segment. It just bugs me that it didn't really achieve anything.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Well atleast the crowd didn't WHAT the Undertaker.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I think a lot of the casuals may buy it due to the names on the ard, though they might be disappointed by the product they receive.


i feel like every week they do these angles and they're just making the feuds worse. they don't know how to build a PPV with 4-6 weeks anymore lol.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

according to Triple H, he's gonna have to kill taker to end the streak?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

That was a fucking mega fail promo, achieved absolutely nothing and the majority of the time was just filled with them making their long ass entrances. Seriously, nothing new was said other than the wife/kids crap

I was expecting so much more from that, what a letdown and a pretty poor Raw as well. Are we really two weeks away from Mania?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I agree that the RTWM has been weak so far but honestly, we all know it's going to sell big anyway. Wrestlemania will get a bunch of buys based on it's name alone: throw in the biggest match in YEARS, Rock vs Cena, no matter how bad the build up is, and a HHH vs Taker HIAC match and everyone's going to buy. 

I hate to say it, but the midcard and lower card and... well, everyone else on the roster doesn't matter. Daniel Bryan, Jack Swagger, Dolph Ziggler... even CM Punk to an extant... the casuals just don't give a shit about any of these guys: none of them are a "make it or break it" sale for them as far as PPVs go.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

wow out come the moaners and groaners! i actually enjoyed all the promos tonight! Jericho/Punk stole it for me again i wish that had closed the show! Shawns grin said more than 10000 words could, love how Taker is playing them off against each other, this feud intrigues me! The Cena/Henry match was more decent than i thought it would be, the tag match with the bitch fight made me laugh as well as Teddys bitch slap!!

To me, all the fueds got airtime, and thats how it should be at this point, not an A* star Raw but an enjoyable one nonetheless!!


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

This raw was underwhelming considering its the 2nd to last one before WM.. I think WWE forgot to realize that when you have the same guys coming back every week, its less and less special every week. HBK/Taker/HHH have been having the same conversation for a month, their first promo was good, but by now and nobody really gives a shit what they have to say cause its repetition.


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

this raw was trash


----------



## illmat (Mar 6, 2012)

WWE needs to stop having talking segments end Raw and hopefully it won't happen next week. Not a great Raw to watch this week.

Next week, I hope they have HBK superkick Taker and HHH, have Jericho give Punk the walls of Jericho on the announce table, and have Cena and The Rock brawl to end Raw.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Shawn's smile was great


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I feel like Shawn's awesome shiteating grin was nullified by Trips resembling some dried fruit.


----------



## someguy12 (Jun 28, 2011)

This felt like a filler


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Borias said:


> Stephanie on a pole match?


Anything involving Stephanie and a pole.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Meh, I thought the show was okay, but nothing really progressed at all.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

There better be blood!!!!


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

This was a filler Raw I would have expected like 4 weeks ago. Very disappointing build up to say the least.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Terrible RAW.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

dan_marino said:


> I agree that the RTWM has been weak so far but honestly, we all know it's going to sell big anyway. Wrestlemania will get a bunch of buys based on it's name alone: throw in the biggest match in YEARS, Rock vs Cena, no matter how bad the build up is, and a HHH vs Taker HIAC match and everyone's going to buy.
> 
> I hate to say it, but the midcard and lower card and... well, everyone else on the roster doesn't matter. Daniel Bryan, Jack Swagger, Dolph Ziggler... even CM Punk to an extant... the casuals just don't give a shit about any of these guys: none of them are a "make it or break it" sale for them as far as PPVs go.


yeah and after wrestlemania , when these old guys are gone and wwe needs to rely on bryan, punk, ziggler, sheamus etc theyll feel like a bunch of nobodies with no star power. wwe is fucking up their future with how their treating these younger guys going into wrestlemania


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

:lmao At people saying it was a filler Raw. How the fuck can you have a filler Raw two weeks away from Wrestlemania? It was just a bad fucking show once again with absolutely no intensity.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

scrilla said:


> i feel like every week they do these angles and they're just making the feuds worse. they don't know how to build a PPV with 4-6 weeks anymore lol.


I completely agree that they don't know how to build PPVs. I believe two weeks ago that Alvarez and Meltzer said that the segment between the Rock and Cena felt like a go home show segment. I wouldn't be surprised if the reason for this was because creative is used to working with only 3 weeks to build up for the next PPV.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Do you people not realize that this isn't the go-home show? WWE typically does this shit all the time, they save their best RAWs right before and after the PPVs...The RAW before a go-home show is usually always filler material.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

meh show. henry/cena and rock's promo were by far the best things on this show.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh my God I can't believe this shit! This year's Wrestlemania card is off the charts and yet WWE still manages to fuck the buildup! This could've been the most epic Road to Wrestlemania ever since XX and nothing has happened!

Fucking ridiculous.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

was eve fine ass on raw tonight?


----------



## HelmsFan42 (Jul 28, 2006)

Wow, judging from the posts a lot of you didnt enjoy the show.

I thought it was very good and advanced most of the main matches, at least the big 3. The Rock had the best promo by far (I enjoyed the Warrior mention) and had a sick Rock Bottom on Henry. Punk had a good, intense promo and Jericho came away looking like an ass, which I assume was the point. Even the 12 man tag match build was pretty good tonight.

As for HHH/HBK/Taker, I'm loving it. It's fun to watch guys you grew up watching come to the end of their careers and recognize the history between them, and this match is a perfect example of it. They sell the match just by who they are, but the promos and mind games by Undertaker are pretty cool to watch. 

Also, I dont think anyone could predict what Shawn is going to do at this point, as he's played his role well.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

I actually skipped the Taker, HBK, HHH segment and finished watching Cowboys and Aliens. Pretty lame Raw, which is kind of messed up when there is only two weeks till WM.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

No feud was progressed aside from the Rock/Cena match (rock saying why he needs mania) and the team teddy/laurinatis match (a little bit).


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> Oh my God I can't believe this shit! This year's Wrestlemania card is off the charts and yet WWE still manages to fuck the buildup! This could've been the most epic Road to Wrestlemania ever since XX and nothing has happened!
> 
> Fucking ridiculous.


FUnny, the Wrestlemania 24 build-up was pure shit for the most part, and yet the PPV delivered big time.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Pretty boring Raw tbh. But I think they're saving everything for next weeks show where they'll pull out all the stops to get us hyped for Mania.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

It's a shame but they don't really do great storylines for WM anymore
The last three years the best storylines have happened in the summer
2009 Punk Hardy
2010 Nexus
2011 Summer of Punk 
and I have went to Summerslam all those times :


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well I've been praising the build ups for Punk/Y2J, Taker/Trips, & Rock/Cena, but two of those three took major detours tonight. 

The Punk/Jericho segment was great and played off of last week. No complaints there. Jericho was fantastic and Punk delivered his best promo in months. 

Now lets look the problems. 

The Rock's schtick in front of the Rocky Statue was entertaining, but why the flippity fuck did he Rock Bottom Mark Henry? What "message" did that send exactly? It was a build up with the weakest of weak payoffs. If Rock had saved Cena in order to make sure he's healthy for the match, fine. But that's not what happened. It was so random and pointless. 

And was anything accomplished by the closing segment? I mean that advanced absolutely nothing. They just said the same things they always do when they are together and Taker's last line came off as childish rather than a real personal dig. Very lackluster. 

And the rest of the show didn't really do much for me either. Miz is spinning his wheels. Its literally the same thing every week: "I want to be on Wrestlemania because I main evented last year!" JOBS! "I want to be on Wrestlemania!" JOBS! And so on and so on every week. Aksana Vs. Vickie feud? Don't care. I pray to God they don't have them wrestle at Mania, but who knows? And I have no fucking clue who this Maria Manonous is. At least with Snooki I could understand why they'd want to use her and at least she was still in the middle of her 15 minutes of fame. But who the fuck is this chick?! And that segment was terrible as well. I love how we were all predicting (myself included) that the Mania Diva Match would be Beth Vs. Kharma and the Celebrity would be Shaq. Wow. What a let down, huh? 

The only parts about Raw I really liked were the Punk/Jericho segment at the start and Cody's video package on Big Show was hilarious. Everything else...well it just felt like nothing happened.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

This Rock/Cena feud is fucking terrible, i'm not interested in it whatsoever.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

blarg_ said:


> FUnny, the Wrestlemania 24 build-up was pure shit for the most part, and yet the PPV delivered big time.


I've never said the PPV won't deliver. I'm pretty sure it will. All I'm saying is the build-up to the biggest event of the year is awfully weak.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

to cheer you guys up, at least this year's mania won't be nowhere near as bad as mania 27.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Not a bad show but I did not like it
Does not feel like mania season.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

It was an alright show. Punk and Jericho were stellar on the mic as usual. However, I still don't like where they're going with the feud with Jericho-I find the addictions of Punk's family being attacked really just irrelevant. Its supposed to represent Jericho getting into Punk's head, but there were so many other ways they could have done it. The feud was originally one claiming to be the best in the world vs another claiming to be the best in the world who claimed the prior was ripping him off, and that he was unoriginal for stealing everything about him. That's a solid feud right there. The addictions stuff really just muddles things because it doesn't advance the product. Its a direction that they didn't need to go. 

Taker and Triple H, I'm amazed, is the match I'm looking forward to the most. I thought "Taker/Trips 3? I don't wanna see them fight AGAIN." But they've drawn me in and made me actually care about what's going on. That's why they're legends and speaks volumes about their legacies and talent. 

The rest of the show was...enh. I don't like Mark Henry and seeing him fight Cena was boring. Rock's promo was alright (better than the concert last week), but coming out to just Rock Bottom Henry and leave seemed like kind of a waste of time. 

On a different note, Kelly Kelly and that Maria Menurous vs Beth and Eve looks like total shit. I can't believe they're putting that on the card when the OBVIOUS CHOICE is Kharma vs Beth.


----------



## uniden (Jan 30, 2012)

Once again everybody who over hyped with ' I hope , i expect, I this, I that " have clearly never saw a Monday Night Raw before in your life.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> I've never said the PPV won't deliver. I'm pretty sure it will. All I'm saying is the build-up to the biggest event of the year is awfully weak.


With people's attention spans nowdays, it's becoming harder and harder to sustain a feud for a very long time. WWE creative nowdays is shit for the most part, and they're confined to working in a very strict and restricted working environment.

Doesn't help that the crowds nowdays get bored of everything they see, they'd rather cheer on comedy acts like Santino and Ryder than help spark up the atmosphere of a Taker/HHH/HBK confrontation.

Seing stuff dragged out with little original and exciting plot developement gets tedious, and wrestling isn't as popular as it once was so the brand and star power that's left doesnt cut it for everyone without the input of fresh ideas.

Also, that's what happens when you overhype something that is really mediocre. Cena vs Rock is hyped as the biggest match in history...it's not. John Cena is nowhere near Rock's star power nowdays, and Rock himself isn't even living up to his own hype. The guy is stale and flusters everytime he's cutting an in-ring promo. The result of this feud is not meeting expectations, and that hurts things tremendously.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

I liked it tonight's Raw. I don't know, I'm pretty exited for Wrestlemania. Its probably going to be the first wrestling PPV I'll pay for since Wrestlemania 19.


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

Raw was... okay I guess. I really enjoyed the Punk/Jericho and Cody/Show segments that started the show. The rest was forgettable, but not terrible. The Rock/Cena and HHH/Taker/HBK stories didn't really advance at all if you ask me. Then again, I did miss most of the closing segment so who am I to judge. However, I did catch the end of it and I thought it ended on a weak note. Shawn's face in the end was priceless though. Anyway, I'm still enjoying the road to WrestleMania and I hope that the go-home show next week will deliver in getting me excited for WrestleMania.


----------



## Johncena-hhh (May 21, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wKbcpRnBOs&feature=g-all-u&context=G25891edFAAAAAAAAAAA

RAW REVIEW 3/19/12


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Rock and Miz had a post Raw segment....Miz took Rock Bottoms and the Peoples elbow.

CM Punk got kind of booed during that promo....kind of odd.

Havent seen the Taker promo yet....not high on my list. The Rock was exceptional as always and Aksana looked good.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I skipped RAW tonight. I just can't make myself care anymore. There's only one more episode of RAW before Wrestlemania & I'm completely apathetic about the entire product. I think I'm going to skip Wrestlemania this year too.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> is WWE fucking serious with this feud? Theyre having the rock via satellite, while he's in the city of the show? what the fuck


You can't exactly give the promo Rock gave in a wrestling ring. There's a reason he was by a statue of Rocky if you paid any attention at all to the promo.

Another example of stereotypical, IWC bitching. Bitching to bitch.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

I thougt the Undertaker/HHH/HBK segment was great but not great enough to close the show. Kinda felt like it belonged in the 10PM spot.
However the build up continues to be amazing for this one and this is truly the big match at Wrestlemania im looking forward to.
Cena/The Rock build is anything but exciting. 
While the Jericho/CM Punk build is moving along nicely.


----------



## A Double (Jan 26, 2010)

Walk-In said:


> I skipped RAW tonight. I just can't make myself care anymore. There's only one more episode of RAW before Wrestlemania & I'm completely apathetic about the entire product. I think I'm going to skip Wrestlemania this year too.


That's how I've been starting to feel the last few weeks. I did watch tonight however. And yes, it was the first time I watched live and not from the DVR for months. My god, I was getting so bored. And I used to watch TNA at times what it was bad(Although I could never watch the whole thing together, after the first hour I would be nearly asleep.). Dunno, I hate to say this, but I might be on the verge of quitting watching the WWE product. I've watched every show since about '99, I'm pretty sure. Maybe if I stop for a while and then check it out, it'll be better, with NEW people in the main events. Bringing back all these old f*ckers around Wrestlemania time every year is a joke. I can't stand these boring promos/staredowns anymore. Between that, and the same matches every week, I may have to stop watching, or at least take a break. Might be for the better.....


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

It was alright, Not gonna lie during the Miz match I began to battle sleep, This is hard im trying to get back into the product, I watch RAW,Smackdown and TNA each week for these past few months just hoping I could get back into it, its hard man because everytime the second hour rolls around Im trying not to fall asleep.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Promo wise show was great, match wise, decent. Cena made me mark when he lifted Henry, always mark when he does that.  Then I got goosebumps when Rock's music hit, I really thought shit was about to go down. Maybe next week will be the breaking point. The crowed was friggin awful, CM Punk had to go all out in order to remotely get them to liven up, and he was shining hard in that promo.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> I skipped RAW tonight. I just can't make myself care anymore. There's only one more episode of RAW before Wrestlemania & I'm completely apathetic about the entire product. I think I'm going to skip Wrestlemania this year too.



yet you're posting on a forum to tell everyone about it? 

so much for apathy


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

What was up with Dolph Ziggler doing that Billy Gunn thing at the beginning of his entrance?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Deebow said:


> What was up with Dolph Ziggler doing that Billy Gunn thing at the beginning of his entrance?


Honestly don't remember, but what was he doing? Was it slapping his backside?


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Cerebral~Assassin said:


> Pretty boring Raw tbh. But I think they're saving everything for next weeks show where they'll pull out all the stops to get us hyped for Mania.


Hopefully because this Raw was booty.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Shawn was funny.


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

So I'm watching Raw now, and I loved the parallel in Punks promo tonight to his Wrestlerave promo with Raven, anyone else notice that?


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW Thoughts:
-Great opening promo by Punk. But it was odd seeing Chris Jericho bringing it via satellite and mentioning Punk's sister's drug problems. This feud just got even more personal. Not sure if that was needed but hey, I'm enjoying these this feud.

-Kane defeats Big Show. I mostly enjoyed Cody Rhodes antics in this match. Cody getting the upperhand on Show makes him look like a big threat and I'm sure he will win at WM.

-David Otunga defeats Santino. Santino got one of the loudest pops of the night. Man is he sure over!

-Daniel Bryan defeats Zack Ryder. AJ is so so cute and Bryan makes Ryder tap out. Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes!

-John Cena defeats Mark Henry with the Attitude Adjustment. Impressive strength by Cena. Then The Rock comes out and Rock Bottom his former Nation of Domination teammate then leaves. Okay. His pop wasn't as big as I thought either. By the way, Rock did a good job in his pre-taped promo. But I thought it went on a little too long.

-Sheamus vs The Miz. You should know who was going to win this match. The losing streak continues.

-Jack Swagger and Dolph Ziggler vs Kofi Kingston and R-Truth. I'm really liking Team Johnny and want them to win at WM. They're much more entertaining at the moment.

-Good promo from HHH, HBK, and Taker. I thought it dragged a little too long though. But wow, I didn't know noticed that HHH and Taker have been in 19 HitC matches. That's a lot. Adds more intrigue into this match now too. I liked HBK's facial expression when Taker called him the best. Great selling right there and the animosity these three guys have to each other have increased. RAW was just an overall okay show.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

:lmao Raw is so bad now. I skipped most of the show but on the plus side I got the pain over in half an hour. 

Otunga was literally the only thing worth watching. That's incredibly sad and I can't wait till WM where I'll have my final goodbye to wrasslin' and I don't have to watch this crap ever again.


----------



## dgeneration-nexus (Jan 5, 2011)

rcc said:


> :lmao Raw is so bad now. I skipped most of the show but on the plus side I got the pain over in half an hour.
> 
> Otunga was literally the only thing worth watching. That's incredibly sad and I can't wait till WM where I'll have my final goodbye to wrasslin' and I don't have to watch this crap ever again.


:stupid:

Nobody's making you watch it now, if it's so bad then why put yourself through "the pain" and why bother taking time out to share your view on a wrestling forum?

You'll watch the Raw after Mania just like the rest of us.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

chronoxiong said:


> RAW Thoughts:
> -Great opening promo by Punk. But it was odd seeing Chris Jericho bringing it via satellite and mentioning Punk's sister's drug problems. This feud just got even more personal. Not sure if that was needed but hey, I'm enjoying these this feud.
> 
> -Kane defeats Big Show. I mostly enjoyed Cody Rhodes antics in this match. Cody getting the upperhand on Show makes him look like a big threat and I'm sure he will win at WM.
> ...












Most definitely. :agree:


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Good Raw, both promos from Punk and Rock were really good. Also, I love the old school mentality every time between the Taker vs. HHH/HBK promos.


----------



## evoked21 (Feb 23, 2011)

rcc said:


> :lmao Raw is so bad now. I skipped most of the show but on the plus side I got the pain over in half an hour.
> 
> Otunga was literally the only thing worth watching. That's incredibly sad and I can't wait till WM where I'll have my final goodbye to wrasslin' and I don't have to watch this crap ever again.


I think today's RAW is not good, I only tried to keep track of the Rock whenever he comes out, and the last segment wasn't too bad. Other than that it is just a filler show.

Draw of the night, HHH back in his Tee and HBK smarking..

But I think this WM will be a hell lot better than the last one.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

Yeah that was pretty meh. There was only 2 or 3 segments that we're worth watching, and unsuprisingly it was the punk/y2j segement which was awesome, and also the rocks promo, then his rock bottom, but I really don't understand why jack swagger is in the wwe, his face is starting to piss me off as well as the fact he's not had a storyline in years, why have they kept him? They're obviously not looking to progress with him. Cody rhodes was brilliant, he really needs to go over at wm, show better not win. But overall it was a bad show, stephanie mcmahon back on tv (even though it was a be a star campaign) was nice to see, she's so hot!


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Show wasn't great this week

Punk/Jericho promo was very good and is doing a good job making the feud personal, Punk has sold it in the last 2 weeks amazingly, looking forward to the match. My only issue is that if Jericho is leaving straight after Mania then I feel that using Punks family issues is a bit of a waste and could have been used down the line in another longer feud.

Rock's promo was very good, felt much more like the old Rock, his run in and rock bottom was good. Cena/Henry match was a standard Cena match; gets beaten down then comes back and the commentary team are amazed he is able to AA a bigger guy. Surprised this didn't go on last simply because it's supposed to be the main event of Mania, they have done a really shitty job of building this match and at the moment it feels a hell of lot less important than the Undertaker/HHH match.

The GM match is building nicely, Santino is over as hell and the addition of Ziggler, Swagger makes sense, interested by who they are going to add to Team Long.

Cody Rhodes was very good, I just hope to god they don't have Big Show go over at WM

Undertaker/HHH/HBK was good at the end, the match should be great and the build has been interesting


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

So i come back on this morning and all i see is "im never watching again" "worst Raw ever" "product sucks" etc etc seriously???? Now im not on about the people that criticise constructively, there was plenty to criticize last night but i genuinely feel that some people watch the show literally just to bitch about it and feel good when they can turn round and say they hated every single minute of it (yet still watched every single min and came on here to tell everyone that they hated every minute of it and that theyre never watching again - just like they did last week!!)I never have huge expectations when i watch Raw, i just go into it like my fave soap opera looking for progression in storylines and tbh over the last few weeks (as it should be) that has happened!!

Yes, some storylines progressed better than others this week, but again thats not surprising; People were moaning that Rock/cena took over the last few weeks, and this week it was more in the background but people didnt like it as the storyline didnt progress much? HHH/HBK/Taker didnt progress that much, but im not sure where else they have to go at this point? everything has been said, theyre not going to get physical, and to me Shawns smirk was one of the high points of the night; Teddy/Johnny feud is amusing me far more than it should, and i really enjoyed the progression in that feud, and the tag match was actually pretty good;Cody/Show also progressed and got more serious; And the highlight? punk/Jericho again was the storline that progressed most, again as it should be, and to me had the best segment of the night

What didnt i like? the short matches, Ryder being squashed by Bryan, Sheamus being the Irish Cena yet again!! but you know what, i enjoyed watching it, it kept me awake till 3am which hasnt been the case sometimes, and im looking forward to Smackdown and Raw next week and therefore its done its job!! It was a Raw that i felt was a filler waiting for next week, but thats not such a bad thing and i just think sit back and enjoy the ride, stop moaning about every little segment that you wanted to see differently but hey thats me!!


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

lisa12000 said:


> So i come back on this morning and all i see is "im never watching again" "worst Raw ever" "product sucks" etc etc seriously???? Now im not on about the people that criticise constructively, there was plenty to criticize last night but i genuinely feel that some people watch the show literally just to bitch about it and feel good when they can turn round and say they hated every single minute of it (yet still watched every single min and came on here to tell everyone that they hated every minute of it and that theyre never watching again - just like they did last week!!)I never have huge expectations when i watch Raw, i just go into it like my fave soap opera looking for progression in storylines and tbh over the last few weeks (as it should be) that has happened!!
> 
> Yes, some storylines progressed better than others this week, but again thats not surprising; People were moaning that Rock/cena took over the last few weeks, and this week it was more in the background but people didnt like it as the storyline didnt progress much? HHH/HBK/Taker didnt progress that much, but im not sure where else they have to go at this point? everything has been said, theyre not going to get physical, and to me Shawns smirk was one of the high points of the night; Teddy/Johnny feud is amusing me far more than it should, and i really enjoyed the progression in that feud, and the tag match was actually pretty good;Cody/Show also progressed and got more serious; And the highlight? punk/Jericho again was the storline that progressed most, again as it should be, and to me had the best segment of the night
> 
> What didnt i like? the short matches, Ryder being squashed by Bryan, Sheamus being the Irish Cena yet again!! but you know what, i enjoyed watching it, it kept me awake till 3am which hasnt been the case sometimes, and im looking forward to Smackdown and Raw next week and therefore its done its job!! It was a Raw that i felt was a filler waiting for next week, but thats not such a bad thing and i just think sit back and enjoy the ride, stop moaning about every little segment that you wanted to see differently but hey thats me!!


repped (Y)


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Phil_Mc_90 said:


> Show wasn't great this week
> 
> Punk/Jericho promo was very good and is doing a good job making the feud personal, Punk has sold it in the last 2 weeks amazingly, looking forward to the match. My only issue is that if Jericho is leaving straight after Mania then I feel that using Punks family issues is a bit of a waste and could have been used down the line in another longer feud.
> 
> ...


LOL..we'll see how that translates on April 1st with all those fans worldwide that came to see the Rock and not ANOTHER damn Taker/HHH rematch.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

I liked the opening segment with Jericho / Punk. Good job. 
Kane/Show was short, but did a good job. Kane needs a big win and Rhodes more heat. 
Otanga needs to stop to wrestle. He's that awfull in the ring. If not, than please give him a decent finisher. I still don;t think Santino's walk is funny. 
Well i see Rhyder is back to jobbing within seconds. 
Henry looked strong in his loss against Cena. Nice to see the Rock Bottom again. 
The Miz jobbing is nice. I can't take this guy seriously at all. Maybe he needs to stop looking like a little boy. 
SWAGGAH has a new haircut. haaha. 
HBK sucked again on the mic. Get him of tv!!!


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Not really a great Raw tbh. The most interesting thing from last nights Raw was the Teddy Long vs Johnny Ace angle imo. I'm really enjoying that storyline. I really like seeing David Otunga in a somewhat bigger role. 

Rock's promo was too long, and his Rock Bottom was kinda pointless and anti-climatic. Jericho/Punk and HHH/Taker/HBK promo's were fun and really make me look forward to WM28.
I am looking forward to next weeks Raw, usually the last Raw before WM is a good one so I'm expecting more from next weeks Raw than the usual Raw..


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

AthenaMark said:


> LOL..we'll see how that translates on April 1st with all those fans worldwide that came to see the Rock and not ANOTHER damn Taker/HHH rematch.


No doubt Rock/Cena is a bigger draw but the fact is HHH/Taker has actually been built better and personally I'm more interested in hell in a cell than Cena/Rock because
a) Cena hasn't sold the feud
b) There is very little if any intensity in the feud and 
c) The outcome is a hell of a lot more predictable than Taker/HHH

Cena/Rock is the bigger draw but I'm a lot more interested in the Taker/HHH match


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

My only problem is that everything feels so under-cooked going into Mania. Just about every feud could do with an extra months build - except for HHH/Taker, which has been brilliant. 

Punk/Jericho is just starting to pick up steam now, and while it's produced a couple of great segments, another month would really cement this feud. The same can be said for Rock/Cena, which has been very hit and miss. With only a week left, it seems like such a missed opportunity, considering how epic these two feuds could have been going into Wrestlemania.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Show was ok for me, as long as what I pay for - Wrestlemania is good, i don't care for the build up. Thought taker was pretty sick on the mic, and good to see no Cena V Rock confrontation, no overkill on that front


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I haven't seen all of Raw yet but I have seen the end segment and I just... I'm completely stumped for words at how amazing this thing is. I've read a few of the comments and as usual, everybody is shitting on everything lol but I just loved this. 

First of all, Shawn coming out and making the match seem like it's all about him is a great way to show his ego getting in the way of things. I loved the line about him having the power to end an era in the palm of his hands. Then Taker comes out tells him to shut it lol. And finally we get HHH coming out sans suit which obviously tells us that he means business. It's a simple thing but indicates so much. The suit has come to represent the COO, him coming out in jeans and a shirt represents The Game. Trips tells Shawn that it isn't about HBK, that it's about him and Taker. Using the cell to connect both of their careers is just smart tbh. Until now the Cell was sort of hovering around their promos but never really touched upon. Well it was touched upon here and in the perfect way imo. I'd like to see a video package or 2 highlighting their respective cell bouts but even still. 

Once again HHH says that he knows he has what it takes to win but then we get an awesome little spiel from Taker. Does HHH really know? Admittedly I freaked out when he mentioned career lol. It doesn't seem to officially be HHH's career on the line but you know what? I wouldn't be surprised at all if this is his last hurrah. Is HHH willing to put his livelihood, his career, his wife, his kids, even his life on the line to get the job done? When was the last time somebody talked about a match as if their life depended on it? All the things mentioned by Taker here are so very real and the magnitude of the match sort of hit me at that point. For Taker, he's putting his legacy on the line once again, his streak, 20-0. He's putting it up for grabs in order to end the era of a generation of stars from the past and also end the era of HHH in a way. For HHH, he's putting basically all he's got on the line _again_. Somebody will come to an end in the cell. Both of them are risking it all. I guess it's all or nothing. You win, you become immortal or go 20-0. You lose, you end. 

And of course the way they ended things was just :mark: for me. Taker just flat out said to Trips that HBK is better than him and that Taker beat HBK twice so what fucking chance do you stand lol. Shawn's smirk at the end was classic too lol and once again shows his ego creeping in. This isn't about him but it's all about him if that makes sense. I can't say enough about it and my only complaint is that I wish it was longer. I wanted to see more. Fuck, anytime they have a promo together I want to see more lol. I'm completely enthralled every single time the 2/3 of them are in a ring together and just amazed at the complete 180 they have pulled out of me. I was SO adamant that this match should not happen and that I didn't want to see it. Low and behold, a year later and I'm wetting my pants at every segment they have together lol. Sheer storytelling at it's finest and I loved every second of it. I hope Punk/Jericho and Rock/Cena produce more of the same when I watch them later on but this will be hard to beat imo.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Another very good Raw. If only they could always bring their A game, even when it's not Wrestlemania season.


----------



## azhkz (Jan 3, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> I haven't seen all of Raw yet but I have seen the end segment and I just... I'm completely stumped for words at how amazing this thing is. I've read a few of the comments and as usual, everybody is shitting on everything lol but I just loved this.
> 
> First of all, Shawn coming out and making the match seem like it's all about him is a great way to show his ego getting in the way of things. I loved the line about him having the power to end an era in the palm of his hands. Then Taker comes out tells him to shut it lol. And finally we get HHH coming out sans suit which obviously tells us that he means business. It's a simple thing but indicates so much. The suit has come to represent the COO, him coming out in jeans and a shirt represents The Game. Trips tells Shawn that it isn't about HBK, that it's about him and Taker. Using the cell to connect both of their careers is just smart tbh. Until now the Cell was sort of hovering around their promos but never really touched upon. Well it was touched upon here and in the perfect way imo. I'd like to see a video package or 2 highlighting their respective cell bouts but even still.
> 
> ...


Agreed with your post. Storytelling wise HHH/HBK/Taker sh#ts on all other feuds and its no wonder why their segments are getting maximum tv ratinngs for a month now.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Very strong Raw. Rock/Cena stuff didn't interest me this week but HBK/HHH/Taker segment was awesome and I like the way Punk/Jericho is going. Zig/Swagger being part of team Johnny is good, even if expected. I see their last spot being Del Rio. Then Team Long getting Ryder, Mysterio? and maybe Gabriel or something.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Great RAW IMO last night. Starbuck said it best about the HHH/HBK/Taker stuff. 

I think Rocks's promo by the Rocky statue was bvery good and finally added some much needed depth to this fued from The Rock's side, finally revealed his "motive" for wanting this match.

Punk/Jericho stuff furthered their fued great

Also, actually really getting into this Team Teddy vs Team JOhnny stuff. I thin kthe final 3 members of Tema Teddy are going to be Ryder, Khali, and Rey Mysterio and the final member of Team Johnny will end up being Miz (unless ADR is ready to return then it will be him)


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> I haven't seen all of Raw yet but I have seen the end segment and I just... I'm completely stumped for words at how amazing this thing is. I've read a few of the comments and as usual, everybody is shitting on everything lol but I just loved this.
> 
> First of all, Shawn coming out and making the match seem like it's all about him is a great way to show his ego getting in the way of things. I loved the line about him having the power to end an era in the palm of his hands. Then Taker comes out tells him to shut it lol. And finally we get HHH coming out sans suit which obviously tells us that he means business. It's a simple thing but indicates so much. The suit has come to represent the COO, him coming out in jeans and a shirt represents The Game. Trips tells Shawn that it isn't about HBK, that it's about him and Taker. Using the cell to connect both of their careers is just smart tbh. Until now the Cell was sort of hovering around their promos but never really touched upon. Well it was touched upon here and in the perfect way imo. I'd like to see a video package or 2 highlighting their respective cell bouts but even still.
> 
> ...


Excellent post, agree 100% Seen a few people critisiing the promo, but for the life of me I cant see why.

People say that nothing moving forward...how do you come to that conclusion?

They brought up HBK letting his ego get in the way of the match, he's making it all about him which is brilliant to see, and he's revelling in it. Shawn Michaels was brilliant in this segment, and he's playing this kind of obnoxious outsider to a tea. The feud isn't supposed to be about him, yet it equally is about him as it is the othher two, and he knows it.

They brought up the HIAC aspect of it which needed to happen because as *Starbuck* said, the match gimmick has kind of just been 'there' and hasnt been talked about enough. It's obvious to bring up their history of HIAC matches. I kind of hope they both kind of try to scare HBK into doing the right thing and calling it down the middle by showing highlights of both of their HIAC matches with him. One which he lost to HHH and one where he got compltely desroyed by Undertaker and pulled out a fluke in.

The stuff about putting your life on the line was a little silly but the career, family, wife, livelyhood etc on the line was good. It's rare for them to use that kind of language for a feud nowadays but it makes it seem that much more serious. I like the 'End of an Era' thing and I have an inkling that the 'End of an Era' speil isn't Undertakers streak ending, but Triple H's career ending when it's all said and done.

Also can't talk about this promo without mentioning HBKs incredible shit eating smirk at the end of the promo. I LOVED that when HHH was looking HBK was acting all serious yet when he turned away he continued to smirk. Was fantastic booking. Triple H has been talking about how it's do with him and Undertaker and not HBK, but Undertaker continues to make it about HBK by playing the off against each other. Just really good booking, making the audience wonder what kind of tension there will be between the DX members.

I dont think it was AS good as the previous two HBK/HHH and HBK/Undertaker segments but it's still blows away everything else on the show in terms of storytelling, acting, content etc. To think, I was 100% against this match happening when it started, they made me do a 360 turn and now I cannot wait. This is the Mania main event for me.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> I haven't seen all of Raw yet but I have seen the end segment and I just... I'm completely stumped for words at how amazing this thing is. I've read a few of the comments and as usual, everybody is shitting on everything lol but I just loved this.
> 
> First of all, Shawn coming out and making the match seem like it's all about him is a great way to show his ego getting in the way of things. I loved the line about him having the power to end an era in the palm of his hands. Then Taker comes out tells him to shut it lol. And finally we get HHH coming out sans suit which obviously tells us that he means business. It's a simple thing but indicates so much. The suit has come to represent the COO, him coming out in jeans and a shirt represents The Game. Trips tells Shawn that it isn't about HBK, that it's about him and Taker. Using the cell to connect both of their careers is just smart tbh. Until now the Cell was sort of hovering around their promos but never really touched upon. Well it was touched upon here and in the perfect way imo. I'd like to see a video package or 2 highlighting their respective cell bouts but even still.
> 
> ...


Agree with everything you said, couldnt have put it better!!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I lol'd at people complaining about the crowd too. For the past 2 weeks everybody has been complaining about the fans chanting WHAT and ruining promos. Now we finally get a crowd who actually sit and listen and they're ruining the promo as well. There's no pleasing some people lol.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

NJ88 said:


> Excellent post, agree 100% Seen a few people critisiing the promo, but for the life of me I cant see why.
> 
> People say that nothing moving forward...how do you come to that conclusion?
> 
> ...


great post, still doesn't change the fact that the promo was overall shit and could have been way better.

the ending smirk with HBK seems great to you, right? its been 5 weeks and we've seen all this tension between HHH and HBK, and we've seen all the other things you mentioned were good about this promo. Only thing that could possibly make this promo/segment have any importance or need is if we got to see some action between the three, which we didn't and the whole promo changed nothing, All facts were already known and said. The bit about the HHH/TAKER HIAC history was good, but didn't do jack to make the promo worth even taking place since it was pretty much already known and 5 weeks into it, its nothing that really gets you excited or makes you talk about the feud. 

We're only around a fortnight away from Wrestlemania, we need to see things that will really get this feud heated, and nothing in the promo did that, which proves why it has pretty much failed.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Shawn Morrison said:


> We're only around a fortnight away from Wrestlemania, we need to see things that will really get this feud heated, and nothing in the promo did that, *which proves why it has pretty much failed*.


To you. They don't need to get physical every week to make things exciting. All it took last week was for Taker to simply grab Shawn by the arm and that was it. All it took this week was a smirk by HBK and the look on HHH's face after he saw it and that was it. They are telling this story through their words, expressions and body language. You think it was shit, fair enough. But just because you think so doesn't prove anything.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> I lol'd at people complaining about the crowd too. For the past 2 weeks everybody has been complaining about the fans chanting WHAT and ruining promos. Now we finally get a crowd who actually sit and listen and they're ruining the promo as well. There's no pleasing some people lol.


Exactly, the one thing i was dreading was the "what" chants starting up again and as you say for once they were quiet and listened!! I think the storyline between these three has been just brilliant, there is nothing really left to say or do now so i dont think we will get a lot from them at all next week (is HBK even booked to appear next week?) but thats fine by me, i cant wait to see how it all pans out on April 1st as i know i "think" Taker will win, but theres enough of an element of doubt there to make it intriguing

The crowd were also excellent during Punk and Jerichos segment, they were quiet in the right places, and reacted in the right places! I dont understand the complaints tbh, they just seemed a more knowledgeable crowd than the few we have had in the last couple of weeks (i know thats a generalisation but thats the way it seemed)


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

yall seen the promo with miz n rock after raw? awesome stuff, better than the cena shit


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

pretty awesome raw! its been great for weeks on end now. hilarious that most people are complaining about it. did you guys watch wrestling it 2008? 2009? that was when we had stuff to complain about, not this.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Wow. That CM Punk promo was great. Missed the first 20 minutes.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

A Double said:


> That's how I've been starting to feel the last few weeks. My god, I was getting so bored. Dunno, I hate to say this, but I might be on the verge of quitting watching the WWE product.


I don't know what the problem is, honestly, if I had to try to pinpoint it. Is it the writing, the talent, a combination of everything? I don't know. I mean, it is the return of The Rock.. and I can't make myself care. I guess I am just too old to give half a fuck about some lame gay jokes anymore. Then there's Triple H Vs. The Undertaker with special referee Shawn Michaels. Yeah, I don't expect to see nothing knew there either and the build-up has been _painful_.

The rest of the roster? They completely don't matter. I like C.M. Punk & Daniel Bryan but it is hard to get behind a world champion when the damn company won't even get behind them. 

Everyone else is treading water and when they come on are a channel changer. I can just watch New Japan.

Although apparently to "The Haiti Kid" this makes me an idiot. Well, so be it!



ultimatekrang said:


> did you guys watch wrestling it 2008? 2009?


I've been watching wrestling since 1985. Not just WWF, but wrestling as a whole. I can just watch something else.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Looking at the Taker/Trips promo again, was it just me or was Taker getting choked up/crying? This happens when Trips tells him he will give him the end he so richly deserves.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Taker


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> I haven't seen all of Raw yet but I have seen the end segment and I just... I'm completely stumped for words at how amazing this thing is. I've read a few of the comments and as usual, everybody is shitting on everything lol but I just loved this.
> 
> First of all, Shawn coming out and making the match seem like it's all about him is a great way to show his ego getting in the way of things. I loved the line about him having the power to end an era in the palm of his hands. Then Taker comes out tells him to shut it lol. And finally we get HHH coming out sans suit which obviously tells us that he means business. It's a simple thing but indicates so much. The suit has come to represent the COO, him coming out in jeans and a shirt represents The Game. Trips tells Shawn that it isn't about HBK, that it's about him and Taker. Using the cell to connect both of their careers is just smart tbh. Until now the Cell was sort of hovering around their promos but never really touched upon. Well it was touched upon here and in the perfect way imo. I'd like to see a video package or 2 highlighting their respective cell bouts but even still.
> 
> ...



T-H-I-S. LOL @ people taking that line as merely a schoolboy taunt as someone posted. It's basic connect-the-dots stuff. Like killing Osama bin Laden and immediately thinking "We got the guy who perpetrated 9/11" rather than "Oh we got another terrorist".


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Disappointing show. Punk and Jericho put on a good promo, however this should have been brought up a few weeks before. Like it or not, we need some ass kicking in these feuds. Every single feud is totally lacking intensity. Remember old video packages? When there would be epic promos mixed in with the guys beating the crap out of eachother? No wonder they hardly ever do promos before a match any more on the PPV, there is nothing to hype because there is no intensity! If Jericho did this all a week before, we could have seen Jericho at home and have Punk explode and fight in his house or something. Something wild to add.

Rock and Cena added nothing. Again. I want some ass kicking. You can't leave it all to talking..

*DANIEL BRYAN AND SHEAMUS*

This, this pile of shit may be the absolute worst title feud I have EVER experienced. Is this even a feud? We are on the RTWM and there is absolutely no damn build up to this. Atrocious booking, absolutely atrocious booking. Sheamus is supposed to be the Rumble winner? It would have been unheard of before for the Rumble winner to be treated like this. Sheamus is doing the same thing he has done for the last year, squashing jobbers but now he adds the "2012 Royal Rumble Winner" added to his entrance. Why is he going in at Miz? The second he won the Rumble, his whole essence should have been working with Bryan. No character development, no nothing. Awful stuff. What a way to cement main events. If WWE couldn't rely on old talent they would be fucked.

Taker - HBK - HHH

Again. No intensity. Just talking, talking, talking. It gets boring. We need some intense stuff here. In stead the most intense thing WWE can think of is for Taker to reveal his bald head at Mania? For Shawn Michaels to smile? Jesus Christ.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Last night's Raw was pretty standard and honestly felt almost like a filler Raw when taking into consideration my expectations with only two weeks leading up to WrestleMania. The only thing really special that happened last night was the last segment with HHH\Taker\HBK. Punk\Jericho was pretty solid as well but the rest of Raw just felt like a bunch of filler garbage with Henry putting over Cena, Ryder putting over Bryan. It seems like they were just trying to use this Raw to establish Cena as a threat to The Rock and more importantly Daniel Bryan as a threat to ANYBODY. Let's take a look at the some of the important feuds, storylines or whatever the hell I found interesting. 

* Cm Punk cut a reasonably good promo to kick off the show and I really liked that he included the 'best in the world' when responding to Jericho calling out Punk's father as a drunk. They have kept this storyline still based around the 'best in the world' quote that both men used during different points of there careers while still managed to keep the storyline edgy and interesting. I liked the fact that Jericho got personal with CM Punk even further here. I didn't really have a clue on what in the hell CM Punk said back to Jericho because it was bleeped out but I loved the reaction for that very reason. It felt very 'reality' and seemed like Punk was talking straight from the heart and straight from his emotions instead of a script. This feud took it to yet another level this week and I'm really excited for there match heading into WrestleMania. The only knock I have on it is WWE not giving them enough airtime. Not only are they not giving them enough airtime overall but they are not putting them in the right timeslots either. These guys should of closed last week's Raw as that Rock concert could of been done ANYTIME during the show. With only two weeks left until WrestleMania, it seems like they could go so much further and I wouldn't be shocked to see there feud continue after WrestleMania as long as Jericho isn't leaving. 

* I thought Rock cut a pretty solid promo because the energy, fire and everything you want being there in terms of how he presented it. The only knock I have is why in the hell WWE keeps choosing to put him in promos via satellite. He basically cut the same style promo as the ones he was doing in Boston and I really wasn't impressed by WWE's creativity here. Matter a fact, I really have not been impressed by WWE's creativity generally speaking. I have especially not been impressed by WWE's creativity regarding what they are hyping as the 'Biggest match of all time'. The Rock was cutting promos via satellite when he was making his once in a blue moon returns so why the hell would you put him in that same position when you have an opportunity to allow him to establish himself again in front of a live crowd? I don't even think Rock has cut a SINGLE good promo in front of the live crowd in quite some time. The concert last week was good but I don't consider that a promo. They gave him half way decent material that he could of worked with in Boston and now in Philly but they selected to put it via satellite instead of allowing him to display it in front of a live crowd. Totally moronic decision by WWE if you ask me and inexcusable when the audience rarely sees The Rock as it is. Of course, when they do actually bring him out he does the most generic predictable thing in giving the guy Cena was against a Rock bottom to 'send a match' to John Cena. This was basically the most basic booking fomula you could possibily see and when you are taking into consideration that it's Rock and Cena...that's pretty sad. It felt so much like the Mick Foley random run in Rock Bottom a couple months ago I just didn't buy into it or honestly couldn't get excited about it. I'm still looking foward to the Rock\Cena match but not because WWE has done a good job with the buildup. I'm just looking foward to because a) It's Rock\Cena b) end this fucking disasterous overhyped premature announced feud. Of course, these two will probally have a best out of three series with WWE trying to get the most money out of it possibile. So I'll probally see you again Rock and Cena by SummerSlam! I can't say that I'm looking foward to it. 

* Zach Ryder\Eve\Beth Phoenix\Maria Menounos - I'll just pair up all this irrelevancy in a bunch because none of it deserves much attention at all. I'll first start with the joke that is Zach Ryder before moving onto the joke that is the Women's division. What the hell is Zach Ryder supposed to be? A babyface? a tweener? or just an overall fucking goof? This guy's character is a damn joke and I don't understand how anybody could relate to him or let alone be a fan of him. I don't understand the role he's playing right now. He basically remains friends with Eve despite the fact that Eve admitted to the Bella Twins a few weeks back *ON TV* that she was using him. She has even cut a few god awful promos claiming that she enjoy using men and they enjoy being used by her or something along those lines. Zach Ryder is that much of a fucking goof that he can't put two and two together? Now they have totally dismissed this whole angle because Eve is Beth Phoenix's sidekick. WWE obviously doesn't care for Natalya's talents since they have used Eve to be her replacement. Looking at this media whore celebrity divas match a few months ago you would of easilly just placed Natalya in Eve's current role. Since, they have turned Natalya into a farting babyface and allowing Eve to play that role instead. It all feels so forced with Eve and that's why I can't really buy into it at all. What's in it for Eve? What does it have to do with her recent heel turn or character in general? What does she have to do with Beth Phoenix's angle? I do like Beth Phoenix because she had a decent amount of charisma for a diva and also manages to have that bodybuilding type of Diva body that I love to see compared to a barbie doll talentless hack like Kelly Kelly. Do I honestly care about this two on two divas angle heading into WrestleMania? Nope. Why should I care? Has WWE gave me a reason to care? Has WWE gave me a reason to care about the women's division at all? Has WWE gave me to care about Beth Phoenix bragging about her being the women's champion in a total clusterfuck women's division that consists of two minute matches? I predict Eve gets pinned by Mario in under 5 minutes. I don't see WWE giving this match more than 5 minutes length even with Maria Menounos being involved. They have not showed any respect toward's the women's division so why start on the same night as Rock\Cena, Taker\HHH, Jericho\Punk? Keep this shit angle limited to about 3 minutes a week and I'll be satisfied. 

* Randy Orton\Kane feud and storyline. 'My name is Randy Orton'. He actually decided to say it at the end of his promo instead of the beginning this time. So exciting and I'm really glad WWE and Orton have stepped up there creativity for WrestleMania. Orton's character really needs some tweeking because there's nothing about him at this point to make me care. I have been a pretty big supporter of Randy Orton because his excellent in ring workrate. He's been consistently the best in ring worker WWE could ask for in the last year in terms of tv and PPV match quality. His promos, storylines, and overall personality are a complete different story though. That promo damn near put me to sleep tonight. I'm sorry Orton but there's not really anything that sticks out and defines your promos as of late. There's nothing that makes me want to watch. You saying that you're Randy Orton after you have been a 9 time WHC doesn't really make me want to watch. It just makes you come off as very robotic and emotionless. It's pretty sad when you are the 2nd or at worst 3rd biggest star in the company and a robot\machine\monster is cutting better promos than you. There's nothing about Orton in this storyline to make me care. I don't see why he wants to beat Kane in this feud other than the fact that he wants to beat him. The only motivation he has for this feud is basically to defend himself from a monster that turned into a bigger monster supposedly because of him. That's not good enough from Orton's standpoint and is why this feud feels so forced and rushed. I think this whole angle could been so much fresher and more exciting if Orton was the guy Kane attacked the moment he returned from the mask. Perhaps they could of went at it at Royal Rumble ending in a DQ and we could of saw a long storyline drag out all the way until WrestleMania with both men having something like a last man standing match or any added stipulation to make it more interesting. Kane vs Orton in a singles matches at WrestleMania with a very small amount of buildup does SHIT for both men. Kane's storyline seemed very half assed and rushed. It seemed like they just threw this together because they couldn't help but have Orton and a new masked Kane on the WrestleMania card. Don't get me wrong, Kane's return has actually been pretty medicore mostly due to the booking. I actually have enjoyed Kane's promos ever since he returned with his wittyness and creative choice of words. The guy has played his role very well if you ask me. He has played that role and has done the best with what WWE is giving him to work with. I actually have enjoyed Kane's promos much more than Undertaker's if I had to compare. Kane's promos just come off as so much more natural and you can feel what he's saying. Undertaker's on the hand feels like he has been a little bit more out of touch and unfamiliar with his character. That's only natural though considering his long layoff. It's not natural to botch the WrestleMania date however but that's a whole different story. This Kane\Orton feud so far....GARBABEEEEE DAYYYY. I like both men's work in general too so I'm totally unbiased in saying that.

* Undertaker\HHH\HBK - This has been the best written and best acted out feud and angle heading into WrestleMania. I still think there's been a major flaw unless WWE has long term plans (doubtful). Expectations were not very high for me because I really wasn't into last year's HHH\Taker so there wasn't any reason for me to be excited for it a third time when HHH or Undertaker haven't been in the ring in months. I loved how the feud started with HHH playing the COO role and declining to accept Undertaker's challenge due to the streak. They provided storylines and motivations for BOTH men in this feud with Undertaker believing HHH got the best of him last year and HHH putting the business before his or Undertaker's own ego. Everything was set in stone and everything was basically positioned for a good angle that focused on there feud and there feud only. Of course, HBK has to stick his nose in. This is where I have a problem because now HBK is almost playing a heelish role in thinking that he is above the feud itself. He even claimed in this week's Raw that everybody is talking about him being special guest referee more than the actual match which simply isn't how it should be. The HIAC is what everybody should be talking about. I love HBK and I think it was pretty cool that he got involved in this storyline. I actually believe that his promo with HHH about a month or so ago was the promo of the year so far. Having said that, they should have laid off a little bit after that promo because they have now exaggeratted HBK's role in this storyline to a point where it should of never got down too. HBK is now almost overshadowing Undertaker's streak and HBK is now overshadowing HHH's motivations to end the streak and what he is putting on the line, HBK is now overshadowing the HIAC dimension to the whole storyline. While watching this feud evolve week after week I have enjoyed HHH's role in it and despite Undertaker's lackluster performance in the promo category I have enjoyed his role as well. The role that I have not enjoyed the last three or four weeks is HBK's because it almost feels like he cares more about proving to himself that he's bigger than Undertaker's streak than the actual match itself. It almost feels like he cares more about proving to himself and everybody that he's better than HHH than the actual match. While watching this feud the last couple of weeks it almost feels like I'm watching HBK vs HHH heading into WrestleMania instead of what it actually should be. Nearly ALL the attention should be going to Undertaker and his streak but instead it seems like HHH has used his backstage power to influence an HBK angle. I honestly believe HBK has been used in this storyline far more than he should because HHH is setting in a plan to work with HBK in a retirement match at next year's WrestleMania. I wouldn't mind seeing that and I expect Undertaker to play a role in that as well considering he's the one who retired HBK. So even though I believe this whole storyline has been very well thought out. It still feels almost like a filler for a long term storyline buildup for HHH's retirement instead of Undertaker's streak. Everything else about the storyline has been great though. The intensity, delivery, emotions that HBK and HHH have both shown in this feud have been first class legendary status worthy. I was just pointing out the only (and somewhat major) flaw that this feud has when looking at it from all angles.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Michaels smile at the end was epic.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Great show tonight. Punks promo was awesome, Cena/Rock interaction was GOOD and Taker/HHH/HBK ending was pretty good aswell seeing as they couldn't really do much else with it last night tbh. I have a feeling they'll brawl next week just before Mania.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Not sure which was funnier, the "brawl" between Beth Phoenix and Maria Menonous, or Swagger's hair. Both had me howling.

Please let Miz join Team Long. 

I dunno why people blame Orton's promo quality on the fact that "it's his gimmick, he HAS to speak slow". He spoke fine in that interview, but it was still ehh regardless.

Is it true about CM Punk's sister??? lol, those two just have no shame. I'm not gonna lie, I sort of want this to become a constant thing in feuds. It's interesting.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Jericho was backstage last night. Strange they pretended he was somewhere else but the building.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Was there live, personally had a blast, good overall show. Ending segment with The Rock/Miz was amazing, shame they didn't show it on TV. Don't know how people can hate The Miz so much and say he has no skill, he went pretty much toe to toe with The Rock on the mic.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Jericho/Punk awesome
Rock/Cena just meh 
Taker/HHH/HBK epic

especially Shawns grin 
well and the rest was just kinda filler


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

HBK's grin was hilarious. Couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

One good note from RAW finally the Rock got payback on Henry for In your House unforgiven 98 in the words of Booker T "DLO MY SON WATCCHAA BACKKK BOY"


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Where to start with Raw, ah..loved the segment with Jericho and Punk.What I would do, is have Punk will his fake Sister, and Father, drinking scotch, telling Punk join us..Man I need to get hired for WWE creative them, better than Russo! Do it WWE, Punk's Sister smoking a Cigar,lol.Show vs Kane was meh, until Cody rough up Show, damn did you see his red face, Cody took a shot, a little too hard. The New Masterpiece aka David Otunga beat up Santino, whoopie...but it's good to see mid-cards coming together for a feud worth something.Rock's segment, telling he's going to put a Cheesesteak with..with up Cena's ass hilarious.I work in PA, wished they went to other places in Phila, PATSSSSS!!! GENOSSSSSS!!!! Bryan vs Ryder was ok AJ needs to get a little Vickie in her, help Bryan win in there, don't stand there and look hot all the time.My Dad thought she was 18, I said she is like in her early 20's.I told my Mom, I'm bringing her home, how about it.She said she better eat my Rice,lol.That girl is too nice, can't wait to see her wrestle, and not as Bryan's valet.I need choked to death again, as I heard the commentators so excited seeing Cena AA Henry, he's done it before, as well as Show.HBK/Taker/Triple H segment was good, chuckled, with HBK's Face as Taker said he's better than the Game.That will make him prove Taker wrong, blah...blah.Overall segments are solid, matches was not as good, 7 out of 10!


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

I think the build to HHH/Taker match is all done. What else is there to be said? 

The focus will be back on Rock/Cena next week and a final promo between them both. I think there is some stuff still to be said for this feud. Forget the shoots and other crap. It will have to be a top class money promo.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

Walk-In said:


> I've been watching wrestling since 1985. Not just WWF, but wrestling as a whole. I can just watch something else.


maybe your just burnt out on it? ive been watching since 99 and i had a break for a few years when i was at university. everynow and then i cant watch it if its too crap also. but ive been marking out almost weekly recently, its been probably the best its been in a very long time.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

ive been watching for around 20 years as well, i had a break for a couple ofr years while i followed my football team (soccer) around the country day in day out lol but i have to say ive really enjoyed the last 18 months since ive started watching regularly again; I would only watch the PPVs at one time, but since watching Raw/Smackdown weekly ive really got invested in the storylines and im looking forward to this Wrestlemania more than any for a while;

Tbh i dont see the point in watching a product that you hate, that makes you fed up every time you watch it; If i start to feel like that i walk away and do something else until i start wondering whats going on again and take a sneaky look and then get hooked again! I do think WWE need to be careful after mania, and carefully build up the next generation of stars rather than the stop/start pushes they tend to focus on now; There is plenty of talent on the roster from bottom upwards they just need nurturing to allow the fans (esp the younger ones who they need to pull in and keep) to become totally invested in them; The fact is that the kids are/were invested in Ryder and then they pulled the rug from under him! how will this help for the future, where superstars seem to come and go on a weekly basis!!

However, i do genuinely believe that there will always be a place for returning stars for the big PPVs, they will help generate our future stars as long as its booked correctly!


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

ultimatekrang said:


> maybe your just burnt out on it? ive been watching since 99 and i had a break for a few years when i was at university. everynow and then i cant watch it if its too crap also. but ive been marking out almost weekly recently, its been probably the best its been in a very long time.


I still enjoy a lot of wrestling. That wrestling is just not modern era WWE. They don't provide me with what I want to see. I like the competition aspect of it all, I guess and the wins/losses and titles in WWE all mean dick. Rematches are given for no reason, for months on need, there's no real contenders and feuds start over the most ridiculous shit instead of whomever is the best. Kayfabe should still matter at least a little, shit. Instead it's a lot of uncredible guys with even-stevens booking, no one getting over and fighting over a belt that is completely worthless... for $50 a month.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

I find it funny that people couldn't understand Taker when he said HBK is better than HHH
it's Taker .. The master of mind games at his very best. Triple H is all fired up about HIAC and all it needed for Taker to say is : "Remember when i said Shawn is better than you ? .... HE IS."
He sent a clear message that HBK being better couldn't beat Undertaker at WM.As i said..The Master of Mind Games.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

The-Rock-Says said:


> I think the build to HHH/Taker match is all done. What else is there to be said?
> 
> The focus will be back on Rock/Cena next week and a final promo between them both. I think there is some stuff still to be said for this feud. Forget the shoots and other crap. It will have to be a top class money promo.


I agree the focus will be on Cena/Rock next week. But I think Triple H/HBK/taker is not done just yet. I would like to see HHH being jealous, getting in the war of words and attacking HBK and HBK retaliating with Taker smiling on the ramp or something like it. Since Taker is not going to get physical before WM because of his baldness issues, I guess Trips/HBK brawl would be a great idea which will make this match at WM even more unpredictable as in, Will HBK screw HHH or Undertaker?.. right now its very much HHH/HBK vs Taker at WM.

I hope there isnt any promo between Rock/Cena.. they just dont have any chemistry or material to talk about. Rock/Miz last week after the show was much better than these two face to face in promos, it just fails to deliver for some reason. I say, enough of talking bs.. they should beat the crap out of each other after a very short heated argument, with security breaking them up. Closing the final show before WM 28 with chaos will be so much better.


----------



## Rayfain (Dec 5, 2011)

In terms of actual wrestling this was the worst card I've watched in a long time. Very short matches with a midcard tag as the main event...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

This RAW was forgettable.

Yeah, I'm posting this two days late because I never touched my laptop within the past 48 hours, sue me.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm left wondering why they decided to go the route they have with Punk/Jericho even more than I was last week. Don't get me wrong, the promos were great, emotional, made Jericho out to be villainous and Punk to be vulnerable. But they also made me want to see them fight...like _fight_...not wrestle. This feud is based on who the best wrestler in the world is. By doing what they're doing, them going out and having a regular wrestling match isn't going to cut it anymore. They're going to have to fight and brawl. After all this, Punk wanting to out wrestle Jericho doesn't make sense. The two of them going out there and chain wrestling is going to look ridiculous after all this. I don't get it. Either it's a personal feud where they fight or it's a title based/who is the true best type of feud where they wrestle to prove their worth. It can't be both. The main problem with HHH/Orton at Mania 25 was that after everything that happened, they went out and had a normal wrestling match when everybody wanted to see them beat the shit out of each other. I'm not saying Jericho's personal attacks on Punk have been anywhere close to what Orton did to HHH but it's on the same tracks. I really don't think any of this drink/drugs stuff is relevant tbh and all it has done is convolute something that should have been relatively straight forward. We have the big epic clash in Rock/Cena. We have the emotional brawl in HHH/Taker. Jericho/Punk was supposed to be the technical showcase. Now it's either going to end up as another brawl which will no doubt look tame in comparison to the other or it will be a technical match that makes no sense in relation to the feud. 

As for Rock/Cena, I was very happy with the progression we got this week. Rock finally gave a reason for wanting this match, he finally actually put his opponent over (imagine that) and God forbid, Cena actually sold it!! WTF!! Just look at the difference. Rock wanting to beat Cena to cement himself as the GOAT is MUCH better than Dwayne wanting to beat John because he doesn't like him and he's a fruity pebble. Cena wanting to beat Rock because it will define his legacy is MUCH better than John wanting to beat Dwayne because he left and turned Hollywood. I just don't understand why it took them so long to realize that. I'm hoping for a money promo next week where they cut the bullshit, stop trying to bury each other and work together to do this program justice. It deserves better and as I fan of both men, I deserve better too. They can salvage this thing, I only hope that they do it.

Cody/Show has turned out to be a lot more entertaining that I thought it ever had any right to be lol. I like it. The video promos are funny, Cody is getting showcased really well and I hope he wins. Show may not be a huge name but Cody going over will do a lot for him. The SD vs. Raw war, the first part anyways, was also entertaining. The teams are filling out and I think it's a great midcard attraction. 

So yup, overall a pretty entertaining show for the most part. I can't help but expect more at this time of year though. Here's to hoping they KICK ASS for the go home next week. THey fucking need it.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Punk's acting was lolworthy. his angry face :lmao


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> I'm left wondering why they decided to go the route they have with Punk/Jericho even more than I was last week. Don't get me wrong, the promos were great, emotional, made Jericho out to be villainous and Punk to be vulnerable. But they also made me want to see them fight...like _fight_...not wrestle. This feud is based on who the best wrestler in the world is. By doing what they're doing, them going out and having a regular wrestling match isn't going to cut it anymore. They're going to have to fight and brawl. After all this, Punk wanting to out wrestle Jericho doesn't make sense. The two of them going out there and chain wrestling is going to look ridiculous after all this. I don't get it. Either it's a personal feud where they fight or it's a title based/who is the true best type of feud where they wrestle to prove their worth. It can't be both. The main problem with HHH/Orton at Mania 25 was that after everything that happened, they went out and had a normal wrestling match when everybody wanted to see them beat the shit out of each other. I'm not saying Jericho's personal attacks on Punk have been anywhere close to what Orton did to HHH but it's on the same tracks. I really don't think any of this drink/drugs stuff is relevant tbh and all it has done is convolute something that should have been relatively straight forward. We have the big epic clash in Rock/Cena. We have the emotional brawl in HHH/Taker. Jericho/Punk was supposed to be the technical showcase. Now it's either going to end up as another brawl which will no doubt look tame in comparison to the other or it will be a technical match that makes no sense in relation to the feud.


I sort of half agree here. The thing keeping me from fully agreeing is Savage/Steamboat (which for some reason is the match I keep expecting Punk/Jericho to ape. Probably because they're both so openly influenced by those guys.) I mean, Savage caved in the Steamboat's throat, and the hugely beloved climax was a really, really excellent wrestling match. I know audiences are conditioned differently these days, but I think if the match is good enough, and Punk's win is meaningful enough, it'll all be okay.


----------

